# [Official] Watch Dogs Information and Discussion Thread



## Chunky_Chimp

Please note that a thread cannot be tagged official unless approved by a section or senior moderator (or an Editor, if a section has one). Once this thread has a good amount of life in it then it can probably be re-tagged.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Please note that a thread cannot be tagged official unless approved by a section or senior moderator (or an Editor, if a section has one). Once this thread has a good amount of life in it then it can probably be re-tagged.


I was unaware, thank you for the Info, YGPM btw


----------



## PimpSkyline

So anyways, is anyone looking forward to this game? I know i am, lets light it up!


----------



## phinexswarm71

thats one of my highly ancticipated games for this year,the whole concept of augmented reality opens new awesome oportunities,i expect the gameplay to have some depth to it,we saw how the character manipulated the traffic to assasinate someone thats mind blowing
im not much of a sandbox player, i dont like gta iv,but this looks fascinating,the graphics as well


----------



## Krazee

This should be really good.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> This should be really good.


Game of the Year most likely. GTA just got their Upgrades announced hope Uplay follows suit on Watch Dogs. ( I mean in the USA, UK already got them)


----------



## PimpSkyline

So their is only 3 people getting this game this Fall? Kinda sad really. lol


----------



## brootalperry

I actually want to pre order this, but it's not on Steam. If it doesn't come to Steam then I'll have to buy from Amazon. I don't like Uplay at all and wouldn't trust it enough to put my card info in there. The extra DLC is nice but still, extra missions and cars they could have added to the main game. They just took it out to make the pre order look better..like ALL AAA developers do now-a-days. I've been anticipating the release of this game for months. I just hope it lives up to my expectations and doesn't end up like Ghost Recon Future Soldier..


----------



## boredgunner

This game has the potential to be something quite revolutionary. It looks unique and innovative, and if it does everything right, it could be an amazing game. But it's Ubisoft and it's 2013. Can they get it right the first time? That's a big question... I look forward to its release.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Looks promising


----------



## Enad1

I'm looking forward to it, but so far basically everything Ubisoft has made besides Assassins Creed 2 and Brotherhood have been pretty darn awful(and yes, I've played all old, and recent Ubisoft games).

So I'm a bit hesitant, but maybe once they release more gameplay footage, they can make that hesitation dissapear and get a pre-order from me.


----------



## Kosire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, but so far basically everything Ubisoft has made besides Assassins Creed 2 and Brotherhood have been pretty darn awful(and yes, I've played all old, and recent Ubisoft games).
> 
> So I'm a bit hesitant, but maybe once they release more gameplay footage, they can make that hesitation dissapear and get a pre-order from me.


Far Cry 3 was pretty damn good in terms of gameplay, story, graphics, options..?!?! Probably the best one. Pretty much all assassins creed games are console ports though.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, but so far basically everything Ubisoft has made besides Assassins Creed 2 and Brotherhood have been pretty darn awful(and yes, I've played all old, and recent Ubisoft games).
> 
> So I'm a bit hesitant, but maybe once they release more gameplay footage, they can make that hesitation dissapear and get a pre-order from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 was pretty damn good in terms of gameplay, story, graphics, options..?!?! Probably the best one. Pretty much all assassins creed games are console ports though.
Click to expand...

Exactly, FC3 was amazing. Ubi even said they are making WD for the PC, then porting it to the Consoles. So it will be best played on PC. Or maybe PS4/XboxOne as a second option.


----------



## PimpSkyline

New Trailer.

http://www.gametrailers.com/side-mission/54083/watch-dogs-cg-trailer-leaks-a-day-ahead-of-ubisofts-e3-conference


----------



## Krazee

Just got an email about Watch Dogs pre-order for next gen $99. You have got to be kidding me!!!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Just got an email about Watch Dogs pre-order for next gen $99. You have got to be kidding me!!!


What did you expect? XboxOne is coming out 12/5/13 @ only $699.99 and the games for it will be $99.99, sounds about right. /Sarcasm

I'm getting it for PC, $49.99


----------



## Blk

The XBOne will be $499 IIRC.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The XBOne will be $499 IIRC.


Yeah my idea was a Rumor, hence the "Sarcasm" lol According to E3/GameStop, it's $499. So good guess!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Please note that a thread cannot be tagged official unless approved by a section or senior moderator (or an Editor, if a section has one). Once this thread has a good amount of life in it then it can probably be re-tagged.


i'm always wondering what's with this "official" things, i mean, what's the difference anyway?

same with these "clubs" like mobo clubs for example, they have this "members list" and i simply don't understand what it is for? what will be the benefit if your name is on that club list?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Please note that a thread cannot be tagged official unless approved by a section or senior moderator (or an Editor, if a section has one). Once this thread has a good amount of life in it then it can probably be re-tagged.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm always wondering what's with this "official" things, i mean, what's the difference anyway?
> 
> same with these "clubs" like mobo clubs for example, they have this "members list" and i simply don't understand what it is for? what will be the benefit if your name is on that club list?
Click to expand...

Well the Official part of your question, it means this will be the Only thread on OCN that has this info, and since this game might Tie with GTA on GOTY this year, figured i would jump on board.

The clubs, well i guess so you feel exclusive, you belong to a group of people with the same interests as you. You would be surprised how important that is, to feel like you belong...


----------



## phinexswarm71

have someone also noticed degradation in graphics from previous e3??,the fidelity isnt the same that we have seen yesterday at sony conference look at both of them
the better one from previous ubisoft e3:



and the worst from sony conference yesterday:



is it the streaming to blame for??,or is the one from sony is running on ps4 as opposed to previous e3 on pc to blame for??


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> have someone also noticed degradation in graphics from previous e3??,the fidelity isnt the same that we have seen yesterday at sony conference look at both of them
> the better one from previous ubisoft e3:
> 
> 
> 
> and the worst from sony conference yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> is it the streaming to blame for??,or is the one from sony is running on ps4 as opposed to previous e3 on pc to blame for??


Could be bad Streaming. Or the since the PC version was Made in mind and built for, the Porting might not be as smooth. Time will tell though.


----------



## CannedBullets

So I preordered the physical copy from Gamestop, does anyone know if I can still activate it on Steam and add it as a Steam game and have the Steam overlay? Yeah Skyrim is the only physical copy PC game I have. Yeah preordering from Gamestop gives you a cool poster also.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So I preordered the physical copy from Gamestop, does anyone know if I can still activate it on Steam and add it as a Steam game and have the Steam overlay? Yeah Skyrim is the only physical copy PC game I have. Yeah preordering from Gamestop gives you a cool poster also.


It's a Uplay Game, so only Uplay will overlay. Now you can Manually Add it, but why would you want STEAM and Uplay to pop up?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's a Uplay Game, so only Uplay will overlay. Now you can Manually Add it, but why would you want STEAM and Uplay to pop up?


I like having access to my Steam friends list and the Steam internet browser instead of having Uplay.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's a Uplay Game, so only Uplay will overlay. Now you can Manually Add it, but why would you want STEAM and Uplay to pop up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like having access to my Steam friends list and the Steam internet browser instead of having Uplay.
Click to expand...

I understand. But like FC3, Uplay will have to be up with WD. I don't mind either way


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I understand. But like FC3, Uplay will have to be up with WD. I don't mind either way


Yeah I guess I could get used to it, but does Uplay have a internet browser like Steam?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I understand. But like FC3, Uplay will have to be up with WD. I don't mind either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess I could get used to it, but does Uplay have a internet browser like Steam?
Click to expand...

I believe so, or maybe it's just a Ubisoft Browser. lol


----------



## CannedBullets

I'm wondering whether or not the story will go deeper, like how much surveillance is too much and other stuff like that, freedom vs security, etc.

Also, do you guys think I can run the game on Ultra or High? My specs are in my signature, the FX-6300 is at its stock speed until I can get a better motherboard for overclocking.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I'm wondering whether or not the story will go deeper, like how much surveillance is too much and other stuff like that, freedom vs security, etc.
> 
> Also, do you guys think I can run the game on Ultra or High? My specs are in my signature, the FX-6300 is at its stock speed until I can get a better motherboard for overclocking.


I thought the 970 was a decent OC Mobo? No UD3 but a decent one. ?

I would say get a 4.4-4.6Ghz on the CPU and OC the 7850 to as close to 1Ghz or above and you should be able to do HIGH or some ULTRA. IIRC, the AC engine is similar to WD one, so Core beats Modules. Course with PC and Next-Gen in mind on WD. Might just do better then expect on many cores.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I thought the 970 was a decent OC Mobo? No UD3 but a decent one. ?
> 
> I would say get a 4.4-4.6Ghz on the CPU and OC the 7850 to as close to 1Ghz or above and you should be able to do HIGH or some ULTRA. IIRC, the AC engine is similar to WD one, so Core beats Modules. Course with PC and Next-Gen in mind on WD. Might just do better then expect on many cores.


No matter what I try the CPU throttles so the mtoherboard can't handle it. Hopefully I can run it on high with antialiasing turned off.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I thought the 970 was a decent OC Mobo? No UD3 but a decent one. ?
> 
> I would say get a 4.4-4.6Ghz on the CPU and OC the 7850 to as close to 1Ghz or above and you should be able to do HIGH or some ULTRA. IIRC, the AC engine is similar to WD one, so Core beats Modules. Course with PC and Next-Gen in mind on WD. Might just do better then expect on many cores.


But you think if I updated to say a GTX 780 or AMD's top-end card (9970) I'd be able to play on Ultra? I'm actually not planning on a motherboard upgrade unless I'm not content with the performance I get with a top-end GPU.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I thought the 970 was a decent OC Mobo? No UD3 but a decent one. ?
> 
> I would say get a 4.4-4.6Ghz on the CPU and OC the 7850 to as close to 1Ghz or above and you should be able to do HIGH or some ULTRA. IIRC, the AC engine is similar to WD one, so Core beats Modules. Course with PC and Next-Gen in mind on WD. Might just do better then expect on many cores.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what I try the CPU throttles so the mtoherboard can't handle it. Hopefully I can run it on high with antialiasing turned off.
Click to expand...

I see, yeah i would get a better Mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I thought the 970 was a decent OC Mobo? No UD3 but a decent one. ?
> 
> I would say get a 4.4-4.6Ghz on the CPU and OC the 7850 to as close to 1Ghz or above and you should be able to do HIGH or some ULTRA. IIRC, the AC engine is similar to WD one, so Core beats Modules. Course with PC and Next-Gen in mind on WD. Might just do better then expect on many cores.
> 
> 
> 
> But you think if I updated to say a GTX 780 or AMD's top-end card (9970) I'd be able to play on Ultra? I'm actually not planning on a motherboard upgrade unless I'm not content with the performance I get with a top-end GPU.
Click to expand...

From what i have seen, a AMD can't take a High-End SLI/CF setup well unless you hit 4.8-5.2Ghz on a FX-6300 or FX-8350. Or just go 3570K/3770K, hit 4.5Ghz and CF the 7850.

Also, a Titan and a Stock 6300 won't get you much, on WD there will be a bunch of CPU Cycles needed to run the open world and keep up with your "Hacks" so i would OC the 6300 and get a 7870XT/Ghz and Play on High or Ultra, No AA. Or go for 4.6+ on the 6300 and a 7950Ghz and play Ultra with some AA.









Note: This is going on my XP and best guesses, we won't know what WD likes till it releases for Benching and Testing. For example, Crysis 3 was said to be good for Intel/Nivdia but the FX-8350 and 7970Ghz edged out the others by a few FPS, so it just depends.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I see, yeah i would get a better Mobo.
> From what i have seen, a AMD can't take a High-End SLI/CF setup well unless you hit 4.8-5.2Ghz on a FX-6300 or FX-8350. Or just go 3570K/3770K, hit 4.5Ghz and CF the 7850.
> 
> Also, a Titan and a Stock 6300 won't get you much, on WD there will be a bunch of CPU Cycles needed to run the open world and keep up with your "Hacks" so i would OC the 6300 and get a 7870XT/Ghz and Play on High or Ultra, No AA. Or go for 4.6+ on the 6300 and a 7950Ghz and play Ultra with some AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is going on my XP and best guesses, we won't know what WD likes till it releases for Benching and Testing. For example, Crysis 3 was said to be good for Intel/Nivdia but the FX-8350 and 7970Ghz edged out the others by a few FPS, so it just depends.


Well I'm not planning on crossfiring/SLI-link. So I think a high end card like a GTX 780 will suffice. I might upgrade later next summer to a better motherboard.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I see, yeah i would get a better Mobo.
> From what i have seen, a AMD can't take a High-End SLI/CF setup well unless you hit 4.8-5.2Ghz on a FX-6300 or FX-8350. Or just go 3570K/3770K, hit 4.5Ghz and CF the 7850.
> 
> Also, a Titan and a Stock 6300 won't get you much, on WD there will be a bunch of CPU Cycles needed to run the open world and keep up with your "Hacks" so i would OC the 6300 and get a 7870XT/Ghz and Play on High or Ultra, No AA. Or go for 4.6+ on the 6300 and a 7950Ghz and play Ultra with some AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is going on my XP and best guesses, we won't know what WD likes till it releases for Benching and Testing. For example, Crysis 3 was said to be good for Intel/Nivdia but the FX-8350 and 7970Ghz edged out the others by a few FPS, so it just depends.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not planning on crossfiring/SLI-link. So I think a high end card like a GTX 780 will suffice. I might upgrade later next summer to a better motherboard.
Click to expand...

Sounds good. I would just get a GTX 770 and save $300 towards the new Mobo next year. The GTX 770 will play it on Ultra Maxed, IF the CPU can keep up, it should but i always OC a tad to be sure. lol

The GTX 780/Titan is OP for Single Monitor gaming.


----------



## PimpSkyline

E3 DEMO, was just posted.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyfU6BNEayE


----------



## WC_EEND

http://wearedata.watchdogs.com/

You guys will want to see this.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> http://wearedata.watchdogs.com/
> 
> You guys will want to see this.


That looks cool, thanks for the update.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> http://wearedata.watchdogs.com/
> 
> You guys will want to see this.


Apparently its meant to be for marketing in Europe, maybe they'll do something like this for North America.


----------



## waslakhani

I cant wait till this game comes out.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> http://wearedata.watchdogs.com/
> 
> You guys will want to see this.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently its meant to be for marketing in Europe, maybe they'll do something like this for North America.
Click to expand...

Yeah i hope they do one for US, but i guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## PimpSkyline

News has hit about WD!

New Graphic Options

WD gets a 10 yr plan


----------



## Dankar

699.00 I could build a darn good rig for that amount....
PC rules


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dankar*
> 
> 699.00 I could build a darn good rig for that amount....
> PC rules


PC Master Race FTW!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Updated the OP with New Info!


----------



## MotoX62

this game looks gorgeous and i cant wait to play it


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> this game looks gorgeous and i cant wait to play it


Yeah i agree, sad thing is Ubi is to greedy to bring the UK versions to the US...guess i am getting the GS one since the Uplay one may not make it to me...









For such a highly anticipated game on PC and so on, you would think this thread would be lit up.


----------



## MotoX62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> For such a highly anticipated game on PC and so on, you would think this thread would be lit up.


i was wondering about that, confused at how this tread has not got more attention, but another on just a graphics feature has a lot more, though it is mostly arguing about what game will be the next GOTY

i think the rain in this game is when the beauty really starts to come through


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> For such a highly anticipated game on PC and so on, you would think this thread would be lit up.
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering about that, confused at how this tread has not got more attention, but another on just a graphics feature has a lot more, though it is mostly arguing about what game will be the next GOTY
> 
> i think the rain in this game is when the beauty really starts to come through
Click to expand...

Yeah it's stupid lol I put sweat into this.

On the PC, this game will be Epic. Now if GTAV hits PC this year, i will be in Heaven lol


----------



## MotoX62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah it's stupid lol I put sweat into this.
> 
> On the PC, this game will be Epic. Now if GTAV hits PC this year, i will be in Heaven lol


i was thinking the same thing to get both of those games and i will be busy to say the least.
i hope the gameplay is as good as what the trailer seems to be saying it is, especially all those epic getaway scenes with car crashes left and right.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah it's stupid lol I put sweat into this.
> 
> On the PC, this game will be Epic. Now if GTAV hits PC this year, i will be in Heaven lol
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking the same thing to get both of those games and i will be busy to say the least.
> i hope the gameplay is as good as what the trailer seems to be saying it is, especially all those epic getaway scenes with car crashes left and right.
Click to expand...

Yeah while Ubi is being stupid with the UK vs US, i have hope their gonna deliver with WD and blow everything (except GTA) outta the water.


----------



## MotoX62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah while Ubi is being stupid with the UK vs US, i have hope their gonna deliver with WD and blow everything (except GTA) outta the water.


i really am not thrilled about the uplay ordeal, it acted funny every now and then with Far Cry 3. but i guess it is just new.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah while Ubi is being stupid with the UK vs US, i have hope their gonna deliver with WD and blow everything (except GTA) outta the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really am not thrilled about the uplay ordeal, it acted funny every now and then with Far Cry 3. but i guess it is just new.
Click to expand...

Yeah but like i said, it bothers me that the Uplay version can't be Worldwide since it's digital.


----------



## MotoX62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah but like i said, it bothers me that the Uplay version can't be Worldwide since it's digital.


Well what do we know I guess...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah but like i said, it bothers me that the Uplay version can't be Worldwide since it's digital.
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do we know I guess...
Click to expand...

That's it not fair that those Tea sipping inbreads are getting the good versions, that's what we know sir.


----------



## MotoX62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That's it not fair that those Tea sipping inbreads are getting the good versions, that's what we know sir.


Lol. Awesome hostility. I don't see how it is good for the game and marketing.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That's it not fair that those Tea sipping inbreads are getting the good versions, that's what we know sir.


Well, you know, we can forget about winning the Banshee from GTA V because R* had to partner with Gamestop, so yeah


----------



## MotoX62

I was wondering will there be a skill tree for all the hacking abilities it will it all be available instantly.


----------



## eTheBlack

http://www.ign.com/videos/2013/09/04/watch-dogs-open-world-gameplay-commentary

Enjoy.


----------



## MotoX62

That was pretty awesome. Not 100% sold on that hacking other people thing. That could get annoying.

So those of us in NA have you preordered? I am going to get the game but this UK nonsense is keeping me from pre ordering. I want the I uplay edition.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> That was pretty awesome. Not 100% sold on that hacking other people thing. That could get annoying.
> 
> So those of us in NA have you preordered? I am going to get the game but this UK nonsense is keeping me from pre ordering. I want the I uplay edition.


Me and you both, Uplay version is the best one.


----------



## MotoX62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Me and you both, Uplay version is the best one.


I want all of the digital content. Not big on figurines. I want all the gameplay adds. I don't really understand ubisoft marketing. Did you preorder already?


----------



## MotoX62

Funny thing. I just received an email that said "we know what you want" and had a picture of the limited edition. No I don't think ubisoft does know what I want...


----------



## WC_EEND

I preordered the Dedsec edition since that is the one I had my eyes set on from the beginning.


----------



## CannedBullets

So, does anyone else hope that the game is fully optimized for the PC?


----------



## MotoX62

i thought i read something that said they were building the pc version along with the console version. and ubisoft had a statement shortly after far cry 3 that they were going to try harder to deliver the pc gamers a better game play


----------



## MotoX62

"Ubisoft has revealed some of the graphical features that will be featured in the PC version of Watch Dogs. As we all know, Watch Dogs is powered by the Disrupt engine; an engine that was developed to 'have state of the art visuals on all its quality levels.' This could obviously mean that the game won't suffer from the optimization issues spotted in other Ubisoft titles, like Assassin's Creed III (that is powered by a different engine, mind you). After all, this was already hinted back in February."

found this, i will continue to look for the other thing.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So, does anyone else hope that the game is fully optimized for the PC?


Well the demo at E3 was played on a PC. I also heard that the PC is the main platform for this game, and that the next gen version will be ported from the PC.

I pre ordered it at Gamestop. Wanted the Uplay version, but...whatever.
Also as for the hacking other people's games, I read that if you hack people frequently, you become susceptible to hacking. If you rarely hack or don't hack at all, there's nothing to worry about. There's also blocking the game from accessing the internet, but knowing Ubisoft, that'd be next to impossble with a legit copy. And even though Gamestop will be giving me a disc copy, I still have to deal with Uplay









Edit: Here are two links about the PC being the lead platform. Link 1 Link 2

And here is one about the online hacking multiplayer: Link


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Well the demo at E3 was played on a PC. I also heard that the PC is the main platform for this game, and that the next gen version will be ported from the PC.
> 
> I pre ordered it at Gamestop. Wanted the Uplay version, but...whatever.
> Also as for the hacking other people's games, I read that if you hack people frequently, you become susceptible to hacking. If you rarely hack or don't hack at all, there's nothing to worry about. There's also blocking the game from accessing the internet, but knowing Ubisoft, that'd be next to impossble with a legit copy. And even though Gamestop will be giving me a disc copy, I still have to deal with Uplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here are two links about the PC being the lead platform. Link 1 Link 2
> 
> And here is one about the online hacking multiplayer: Link


Yeah I preordered the Gamestop version as well, came with a cool poster. Yeah the online thing can be annoying so hopefully it isn't forced on us. I wouldn't want to be hacked by someone else when I was in a story mission or anything like that.


----------



## MotoX62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah I preordered the Gamestop version as well, came with a cool poster. Yeah the online thing can be annoying so hopefully it isn't forced on us. I wouldn't want to be hacked by someone else when I was in a story mission or anything like that.


they said you cant be hacked while in a mission, but i still think it could harass you while doing stuff in free roam, but it might add a little extra entertainment every now and then.


----------



## brootalperry

I finally paid off my pre order at Gamestop xD I've been adding money to it here and there and finally paid it off. Now to wait till November. I can't believe that the PS4 gets it first though. I believe they started developing it on PC primarily, then changed their priorities to PS4 to make it a launch title.. so everyone with a PS4 gets it on that Friday, and everyone else has to wait through the weekend to get it on Tuesday :c


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I finally paid off my pre order at Gamestop xD I've been adding money to it here and there and finally paid it off. Now to wait till November. I can't believe that the PS4 gets it first though. I believe they started developing it on PC primarily, then changed their priorities to PS4 to make it a launch title.. so everyone with a PS4 gets it on that Friday, and everyone else has to wait through the weekend to get it on Tuesday :c


Well that is stupid since it's supposed to be a PC Lead game...


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well that is stupid since it's supposed to be a PC Lead game...


This isn't the case anymore. If it was a PC lead game all the way through it would be releasing on Nov 15 along with the PS4 version. But no, it's being released on the 19th. Which means, to make the deadline for the PS4 release, they had to change their priorities, which more than likely explains why all of the demo videos shown after the initial E3 demo was the PS4 version.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well that is stupid since it's supposed to be a PC Lead game...
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the case anymore. If it was a PC lead game all the way through it would be releasing on Nov 15 along with the PS4 version. But no, it's being released on the 19th. Which means, to make the deadline for the PS4 release, they had to change their priorities, which more than likely explains why all of the demo videos shown after the initial E3 demo was the PS4 version.
Click to expand...

Well i am sure the PC version will be still the best version of WD right?


----------



## eTheBlack

Did you saw specs for it?
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=689385


----------



## brootalperry

I sure did see the specs. They're ridiculous. I was hoping to max this game out, but I refuse to play this game at 30 fps..


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Did you saw specs for it?
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=689385


Hey guys, I just found out that the specs posted on the internet today are not the real specs. The real ones are coming soon. One of the devs on Twitter said this.

https://twitter.com/SebViard/status/385815285116063744

The conversation is in French, but here it is translated:

Dev: Hello. These are not official configs. The real specs out soon and will be lower than one
 








Fan: yet they are visible on the official shop of ubi since today I think ...

Dev: You have a link?

Fan: below. I do not think that will be official as @ watchdogsgame has not tweeted configs pc

Dev: It's probably just a mistake.


----------



## eTheBlack

Then it was a mistake, because they were on official ubisoft page.


----------



## brootalperry

I don't know why Ubisoft would post those specs when they are not real.
IGN posted what I did as well. http://www.ign.com/wikis/watch-dogs/PC_System_Requirements


----------



## skazx

I'm really looking forward to this game. I hope the PC controls live up to my expectations. I will most likely have my controller by my side for any driving in game, but I like the idea of managing my inventory and in game options with the keyboard and mouse. Time will tell!


----------



## brootalperry

I hope it makes its way to Steam. I'd rather have it forever stored in my library than having a disc copy that I know that I'll lose over time.
Can't tell how many PC games I've lost over the years... some of them I wish I could play again :/ Digital Distribution is such a gift for people like me xD

Even though I'm getting the disc copy from the store, I hope I'd be able to use my CD key on Steam, at least that was my plan from the beginning.


----------



## CannedBullets

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/15/watch-dogs-the-crew-delayed-until-at-least-april-2014

Ugh, it looks like they delayed it just so they wouldn't need to have the game compete with GTA 5 and Assassin's Creed 4. There is no good reason to delay it this close to its release date unless there was a major issue that somehow got overlooked by a bug budget developer or if they didn't want it to have to compete with other autumn-holiday releases. This and BF4 were the only games I'm looking forward to this year.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/15/watch-dogs-the-crew-delayed-until-at-least-april-2014
> 
> Ugh, it looks like they delayed it just so they wouldn't need to have the game compete with GTA 5 and Assassin's Creed 4. There is no good reason to delay it this close to its release date unless there was a major issue that somehow got overlooked by a bug budget developer or if they didn't want it to have to compete with other autumn-holiday releases. This and BF4 were the only games I'm looking forward to this year.


I don't think competition is the problem...
The game is being developed for 6 platforms, I'm cutting them some slack. I'd rather they say it a month before release than a couple of weeks. Plus, them delaying it just made some people cancel their pre orders. I'm thinking of doing the same.


----------



## CannedBullets

So, what's a single player game I should get to hold me over? I'm bored of most of my games and the only other game besides Watch Dogs I was planning on getting was BF4. I might get Red Orchestra 2 but that's multiplayer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So, what's a single player game I should get to hold me over? I'm bored of most of my games and the only other game besides Watch Dogs I was planning on getting was BF4. I might get Red Orchestra 2 but that's multiplayer.


Dragon Age series, Mass Effect series, The Elder Scrolls series, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas, all of these are the best and longest lasting single player games that may actually cause you to forget about Watch Dogs, instead of simply hold you over until then.

If only GTA V was on PC now, since it has some vague similarities to Watch Dogs so it could fill the void until its release. I wonder if Watch Dogs will release around the same time as GTA V on PC...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So, what's a single player game I should get to hold me over? I'm bored of most of my games and the only other game besides Watch Dogs I was planning on getting was BF4. I might get Red Orchestra 2 but that's multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Age series, Mass Effect series, The Elder Scrolls series, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas, all of these are the best and longest lasting single player games that may actually cause you to forget about Watch Dogs, instead of simply hold you over until then.
> 
> If only GTA V was on PC now, since it has some vague similarities to Watch Dogs so it could fill the void until its release. I wonder if Watch Dogs will release around the same time as GTA V on PC...
Click to expand...

WD and GTA V coming out the same time slot on PC? God Help Me...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So, what's a single player game I should get to hold me over? I'm bored of most of my games and the only other game besides Watch Dogs I was planning on getting was BF4. I might get Red Orchestra 2 but that's multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Age series, Mass Effect series, The Elder Scrolls series, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas, all of these are the best and longest lasting single player games that may actually cause you to forget about Watch Dogs, instead of simply hold you over until then.
> 
> If only GTA V was on PC now, since it has some vague similarities to Watch Dogs so it could fill the void until its release. I wonder if Watch Dogs will release around the same time as GTA V on PC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WD and GTA V coming out the same time slot on PC? God Help Me...
Click to expand...

Well GTA V in March?? And now Watch Dogs in April??...God help my wallet lol

Also, let's get this Thread back to life.


----------



## Krazee

Whose excited about the beta?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Whose excited about the beta?


Me, look forward if they even pop out a Beta. Dev's these day's usually don't, least not for AAA Titles. lol


----------



## Jedson3614

I want this game and titanfall really bad, have been waiting for it for quite some time now.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I want this game and titanfall really bad, have been waiting for it for quite some time now.


Any new word? It's due out in March April still right?


----------



## Ghoxt

No one knows at this point when...It's the ONLY game I'm looking forward to at the moment.

I'm so tired of versions 4 and beyond of special forces military shooters...


----------



## PimpSkyline

UK game retailer states March/April 30th. Ubisoft neither Confirms or Denies the date. Geez... lol


----------



## brootalperry

I think it sucks that the PC is the only version that doesn't get special editions or bonuses... I'm still looking forward to the game later this year, but no bonuses for pre ordering?
Ugh...and to think I had a little faith in Ubisoft.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I think it sucks that the PC is the only version that doesn't get special editions or bonuses... I'm still looking forward to the game later this year, but no bonuses for pre ordering?
> Ugh...and to think I had a little faith in Ubisoft.


Yeah it sucks.

Well guys i am tore between getting WD on PC or getting an ONE and then WD on it. What you guys think?


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah it sucks.
> 
> Well guys i am tore between getting WD on PC or getting an ONE and then WD on it. What you guys think?


That's up to you man. I also thought of getting a One for Ryse and Forza, but I won't be getting one until the prices drop to 360 prices 5-6 years from now xD
I think your PC is more than capable of playing WD when it comes out, but you know...

I'm getting it on PC because I don't have a next gen system (I wouldn't buy it on there even if I did) and I sure as hell don't want to play it on my PS3.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah it sucks.
> 
> Well guys i am tore between getting WD on PC or getting an ONE and then WD on it. What you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's up to you man. I also thought of getting a One for Ryse and Forza, but I won't be getting one until the prices drop to 360 prices 5-6 years from now xD
> I think your PC is more than capable of playing WD when it comes out, but you know...
> 
> I'm getting it on PC because I don't have a next gen system (I wouldn't buy it on there even if I did) and I sure as hell don't want to play it on my PS3.
Click to expand...

True, but i have some funds left over from Xmas so i buy a ONE now or not until Xmas again which puts me behind on Forza, Halo and Density....


----------



## Xtrem3

I'm going to preorder the vigilante edition soon. Can I run the game on an i5 4670k?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtrem3*
> 
> I'm going to preorder the vigilante edition soon. Can I run the game on an i5 4670k?


Well what's your other PC Specs? A 4670K should run High-Ultra High Settings assuming you have a good GPU/RAM


----------



## PimpSkyline

WD Trailer Released. Launch Date Confirmed!


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> WD Trailer Released. Launch Date Confirmed!


Can you link it please?


----------



## Xtrem3

It depends where you get it from I am getting it from EB Games.

Link:

https://ebgames.com.au/pc-162353-WatchDogs-Vigilante-Edition-PC


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> WD Trailer Released. Launch Date Confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link it please?
Click to expand...

Oh my bad lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHcdgbzZe_A


----------



## the9quad

THANKS XBONE!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS XBONE!


Yeah, it will do that. lol

Well I just got a Email that Ubi is bringing the UPLAY EXCLUSIVE to the USA, (It was originally a UK only version) So i will be getting it on PC, who will join me?

Also, New Trailer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHPy9IpHOj8


----------



## PimpSkyline

AND.... PC Req.

*Minimum requirements:*

Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7 (SP1) or Windows 8 (Only 64 bit OSs supported.)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 or AMD Radeon HD 5770 with DirectX 11 graphics and 1GB of video RAM

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66Ghz or AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.0Ghz CPU

6GB Memory

25GB of HDD/SSD space

*Recommended requirements:*

Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7 (SP1) or Windows 8

Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 ti or AMD Radeon HD 7850 with DirectX 11 graphics and 2GB of video RAM

Eight core - Intel Core i7-3770 3.5 GHz or AMD FX-8350 X8 4 GHz CPU

8GB Memory or more

25GB of HDD/SSD space


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah, it will do that. lol
> 
> Well I just got a Email that Ubi is bringing the UPLAY EXCLUSIVE to the USA, (It was originally a UK only version) So i will be getting it on PC, who will join me?
> 
> Also, New Trailer!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHPy9IpHOj8


You got it on uplay? I pre ordered it at Gamestop back in October. Was a little surprised to see it on Steam considering that it didn't show up on Steam when it was originally supposed to release in November 2013. I don't think I'll be able to redeem my cd key on Steam though, which is sad. I bet it would work perfectly on Uplay however.

Don't think I'd get the exclusive content though.
Well, either way I'd still have to tie it to my Uplay account in order to play the game. I guess Ubisoft's new way of DRM


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah, it will do that. lol
> 
> Well I just got a Email that Ubi is bringing the UPLAY EXCLUSIVE to the USA, (It was originally a UK only version) So i will be getting it on PC, who will join me?
> 
> Also, New Trailer!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHPy9IpHOj8
> 
> 
> 
> You got it on uplay? I pre ordered it at Gamestop back in October. Was a little surprised to see it on Steam considering that it didn't show up on Steam when it was originally supposed to release in November 2013. I don't think I'll be able to redeem my cd key on Steam though, which is sad. I bet it would work perfectly on Uplay however.
> 
> Don't think I'd get the exclusive content though.
> Well, either way I'd still have to tie it to my Uplay account in order to play the game. I guess Ubisoft's new way of DRM
Click to expand...

I will either get it on UPLAY or STEAM, but if FC3 is anything to go by, i hate the STEAM bought UPLAY Confirmed game... lol


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I will either get it on UPLAY or STEAM, but if FC3 is anything to go by, i hate the STEAM bought UPLAY Confirmed game... lol


I'm afraid it will be just like Uplay since HAWX 2 and Assassin's Creed IV are the same way for the Steam versions.
So at least with the retail version I won't have to go through Uplay and Steam to play.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I will either get it on UPLAY or STEAM, but if FC3 is anything to go by, i hate the STEAM bought UPLAY Confirmed game... lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it will be just like Uplay since HAWX 2 and Assassin's Creed IV are the same way for the Steam versions.
> So at least with the retail version I won't have to go through Uplay and Steam to play.
Click to expand...

Money's on having to go through UPLAY to play the game on PC.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Money's on having to go through UPLAY to play the game on PC.


That's what I'm saying. For this game you'll have to go through Uplay no matter what version you have. Be it Steam or Retail.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Money's on having to go through UPLAY to play the game on PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying. For this game you'll have to go through Uplay no matter what version you have. Be it Steam or Retail.
Click to expand...

#HATEIT lol

Either way, I am looking forward to the game.

Can we get some votes in to make this OFFICIAL? Thanks.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> We have been working closely with Nvidia in order to create the most vivid and breath taking Chicago possible for the PC version of Watch_Dogs_
> Witness the results....


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been working closely with Nvidia in order to create the most vivid and breath taking Chicago possible for the PC version of Watch_Dogs_
> Witness the results....
Click to expand...

Looks good, thanks for the info!


----------



## Krazee

I am really not sure whether to get this for pc or xbox one


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I am really not sure whether to get this for pc or xbox one


I vote PC! #PCMASTERRACE lol


----------



## PimpSkyline

New Multiplayer Vid!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CT3xPxZq9g


----------



## Emu105

I really cant wait for this game. What games are you guys playing on PC to hold you off till watchdogs?


----------



## bass4040

I installed patchpae2 that lets Windows 7 32bit see and use all 8gb of ram. Will Watch Dogs run on this system with a Radeon 7790 and Amd X6?


----------



## lordhinton

just been told by my brother that he's pre-ordered full price my copy of watchdogs














cant wait for it!


----------



## T4lyX

I just hope you will be able to toggle the singleplayer/multiplayer thing. I can see it getting annoying if I wanna play singleplayer then suddenly someone comes into my game, I love the idea but I can just see it getting annoying.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T4lyX*
> 
> I just hope you will be able to toggle the singleplayer/multiplayer thing. I can see it getting annoying if I wanna play singleplayer then suddenly someone comes into my game, I love the idea but I can just see it getting annoying.


From what I heard you can turn off the off/on the option to allow people to try to join your game. So if you don't want to be bothered it shouldn't be a problem, then later on if you feel like it you can turn it back on.


----------



## T4lyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> From what I heard you can turn off the off/on the option to allow people to try to join your game. So if you don't want to be bothered it shouldn't be a problem, then later on if you feel like it you can turn it back on.


Well that's good to hear


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

http://blog.ubi.com/watch-dogs-gone-gold/

Quote:


> It's official. Watch Dogs has gone gold, and is right on track for worldwide release on May 27, 2014.


----------



## el gappo

https://twitter.com/Overclocknet/status/466732156019290112

Heads up! We're giving away 10 copies over on twitter


----------



## DarthBaggins

I want a copy, lol.. this game looks to be alot of fun, not the Division but still fun


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

So hyped for this game. I started working at Ubisoft this year and the people who have worked on the game are so proud of what they've managed to do. I can't wait to get my hands on a copy. They're so hush about it, I wont be getting it till the street date! :X It's either going to be the best thing ever, or good enough that it'll be worth the wait. I cant imagine anything less, I hope!


----------



## T4lyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> So hyped for this game. I started working at Ubisoft this year and the people who have worked on the game are so proud of what they've managed to do. I can't wait to get my hands on a copy. They're so hush about it, I wont be getting it till the street date! :X It's either going to be the best thing ever, or good enough that it'll be worth the wait. I cant imagine anything less, I hope!


I hope it doesn't disappoint, been hyped since I heard the first ideas of the game 5 years ago. And the more videos I see, the more hyped I get. How is it working at Ubisoft anyway? What do you do there? I've always wanted to work within a game company.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T4lyX*
> 
> I hope it doesn't disappoint, been hyped since I heard the first ideas of the game 5 years ago. And the more videos I see, the more hyped I get. How is it working at Ubisoft anyway? What do you do there? I've always wanted to work within a game company.


It's really an awesome experience. All those videos about indie devs having a blast and stuff applies to AAA too, except there are 4 floors of it happening lol. At least at Ubi. I'm a network programmer intern. I'm hoping they give me a full offer at the end so I'll graduate right back into it this winter.


----------



## djriful

Pre-ordered c:

o/


----------



## Thready

How about they don't take content out and then charge an extra $10 for the content to be put back in?


----------



## Krazee

I'm surprised this thread is so dead compared to others


----------



## Emu105

Ok got my code off eBay for 36 , got it saved on u play now it says I'll get the game at may 27th but does anyone have experience with uplay exactly what time can I download the game ?? 3 am or right at 12am? thanks.


----------



## MCarlo

For me steam says its 6 days and 8 hours from now.Maybe its the same for you?


----------



## djriful

Oh wow this game is so realistic! I mean it looks like real life...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So how do you guys thing everyones rigs will go seeing the rumor is Watch Dogs needs a 6 or 8 core to run smooth


----------



## the9quad

I don't think it I will have a problem, I also don't think ti is going to blow anyone away visually either.


----------



## Trickz

hack the world!


----------



## djriful

If you guys understand French.


----------



## djriful

rofl!


----------



## Emu105

Crazy how a 780ti can't max this game at 1200 with tsaa 4x smooth 60 frames unless maybe nVidia comes out with a driver update but this is crazy !


----------



## Orici

Does digital delux edition get the same things as Season pass except for future DLCs?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Does digital delux edition get the same things as Season pass except for future DLCs?


No, 2 things.

I bought Deluxe + Season Pass together.


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> No, 2 things.
> 
> I bought Deluxe + Season Pass together.


2 things?
Quote:


> WATCH_DOGS Season Pass
> 
> Stay connected to the world of Watch_Dogs!
> 
> Download the Season Pass to save over 25% and get immediate access to the Untouchable pack which includes a new skin and a driving boost.
> 
> *The Season Pass contains a new Single Player Campaign featuring the legendary hacker T-Bone as a new playable character, 3 additional missions for the main game, 3 new weapons and 5 additional skins. It also includes a new mind bending game mode in which cyborgs are invading Chicago. Track them and take them down!
> *
> In a world led by technology, hacking is our weapon.
> 
> Buy the Season pass and get one week early access to all DLC content!


Is these things exclusive to the Season pass?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> No, 2 things.
> 
> I bought Deluxe + Season Pass together.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 things?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH_DOGS Season Pass
> 
> Stay connected to the world of Watch_Dogs!
> 
> Download the Season Pass to save over 25% and get immediate access to the Untouchable pack which includes a new skin and a driving boost.
> 
> *The Season Pass contains a new Single Player Campaign featuring the legendary hacker T-Bone as a new playable character, 3 additional missions for the main game, 3 new weapons and 5 additional skins. It also includes a new mind bending game mode in which cyborgs are invading Chicago. Track them and take them down!*
> 
> In a world led by technology, hacking is our weapon.
> 
> Buy the Season pass and get one week early access to all DLC content!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is these things exclusive to the Season pass?
Click to expand...

Yes 1 Main Game + Extras and then you have DLC Season Pass.

If you are planning to buy up every DLC release, you're better off getting the Season Pass.

Btw if anyone want some good laugh. http://imgur.com/a/EmfB5


----------



## GAMERIG

It saddens me to say *Waaaah graphics waaaah* but this game will be dead on arrival without doubt.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just curious,will there be a preload of the game on steam or uplay,also does the game support sli right now....?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes 1 Main Game + Extras and then you have DLC Season Pass.
> 
> If you are planning to buy up every DLC release, you're better off getting the Season Pass.
> 
> Btw if anyone want some good laugh. http://imgur.com/a/EmfB5


Lol, Double Rainbow all the way


----------



## Emu105

Anyone got their uplay email ??


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Anyone got their uplay email ??


not yet


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey guys, theirs a deal on Greenmangaming.com

If you buy Standard for PC you get $10 Credit or Deluxe you get $14 back, then use the Credit to get the Season Pass. You can get $90 worth of stuff for $75! Thought i would pass it on.

Would you guys/girls agree we need an [Official] badge on this thread?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, theirs a deal on Greenmangaming.com
> 
> If you buy Standard for PC you get $10 Credit or Deluxe you get $14 back, then use the Credit to get the Season Pass. You can get $90 worth of stuff for $75! Thought i would pass it on.
> 
> Would you guys/girls agree we need an [Official] badge on this thread?


Yes we do!! I cant wait for tomorrow night!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, theirs a deal on Greenmangaming.com
> 
> If you buy Standard for PC you get $10 Credit or Deluxe you get $14 back, then use the Credit to get the Season Pass. You can get $90 worth of stuff for $75! Thought i would pass it on.
> 
> Would you guys/girls agree we need an [Official] badge on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do!! I cant wait for tomorrow night!
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Well here it is T-Minus 22 Hours 5 Mins...


----------



## MCarlo

Damn,no preload on steam...


----------



## djriful

Is Christmas tomorrow?


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Damn,no preload on steam...


Pre-load is now available through Steam. 13.6 GB download

Just noticed Steam shows the release date is May 26...


----------



## Nelson2011

I was wondering where this thread went... lol found it


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Damn,no preload on steam...
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-load is now available through Steam. 13.6 GB download
Click to expand...

Lucky i got it threw the Nvidia thing and uplay hasn't send no me messages :x


----------



## Kriant

Pre-loaded, pressed "play" for some reason the game started today, without waiting for 27th.
Aaaand well, emm, AMD needs to get some drivers out, as well as Ubisoft needs to patch their game again.
MSAA gets grains
lighting issues
aspect ratio issues

as usual.


----------



## Emu105

Anyone got their uplay code ...


----------



## cravinmild

Thats a lot of versions for a game. So pc with 6 flavors and what ... 6 more again for each of the four consoles (assume its on all four) thats llike what ... carry the four ..... 24 plus the six pc versions .... is this right guys ... 30 versions of the game. Can you even slice a pie that many times?

Ill be getting ps4 version, looks like a lot of game there and i dont feel like being strapped to a desk for this. In bed with a game pad ftw.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Thats a lot of versions for a game. So pc with 6 flavors and what ... 6 more again for each of the four consoles (assume its on all four) thats llike what ... carry the four ..... 24 plus the six pc versions .... is this right guys ... 30 versions of the game. Can you even slice a pie that many times?
> 
> Ill be getting ps4 version, looks like a lot of game there and i dont feel like being strapped to a desk for this. In bed with a game pad ftw.


Nah, PC has one flavor - the base game and then DLC codes that have different content.


----------



## Krazee

and uplay is down


----------



## Emu105

Game still stutters a bit smoother but if the stuttering was gone this game would be amazing, also i was just getting hacked the guy was around 85% and i see some random dude in cover i just blasted him lmao this is amazing!!


----------



## Alvarado

Le sigh.... Origin is have some issues or something. Game still hasn't unlocked


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Le sigh.... Origin is have some issues or something. Game still hasn't unlocked


Origin....?


----------



## Orici

damn Uplay is missing many features that i have expected and got from Origin and Steam.


----------



## MCarlo

Anyone tried ctos mobile? It just keeps searching for a player when I press quick match...


----------



## amputate

10/10 game


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> 10/10 game


yup,game of the year...


----------



## Krazee

uplay is garbage...


----------



## GAMERIG

That
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> uplay is garbage...


----------



## Krazee

It's funny, I remember when people were hating on Origin


----------



## zylonite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> damn Uplay is missing many features that i have expected and got from Origin and Steam.


Like minimize to the tray....


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Ok guys, I do get decent frames and smooth gameplay in fullscreen, but in windowed mode it shutters like hell and it is not smooth at all... what should I do to make it smooth :<

btw 780 SLI.. I saw some dude saying he plays ultra at single 780 40-70 fps.. I cant really believe it because I do like 50-60(vsync) on SLI 780..


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> yup,game of the year...


^ LOL


----------



## Zaxis01

They need to change it to Uplay whenever we get our heads out of our ass'


----------



## the9quad

Runs like complete garbage.


----------



## Ghost12

Been playing this tonight, had several issues, I have 3 screens, 2 1080p and the 1440p for gaming in the middle, latest nvidia driver, it crashes apps such as ai suite and core temp and msi afterburner on my alternate monitors, I have had a memory leak crash and a couple of crashes where it crashes all three screens for a couple minutes, also some pretty steep frame drops in game. This is on my sig rig.


----------



## HerkFE

Been playing all day its a fun game. Have had some weird strobe lighting occur in certain areas, haven't has a single online match work yet, the driving is impossible on a keyboard so don't even bother. This game was not designed for kybd and mouse play IMO. I needed to break out my controller to enjoy playing and the driving dynamics still stuck especially with as many driving missions you have in side quests.


----------



## Destrto

Has anyone been having an issue with audio being really quiet? I can't seem to find a fix anywhere for this. I have every audio option within settings turned to 100 and it's still barely audible.


----------



## Krazee

So far so good, Ultra runs @ around 59 FPS on my pc which is not bad. Driving is something to get used to.


----------



## GAMERIG

Really? Oh Geez...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Runs like complete garbage.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Has anyone been having an issue with audio being really quiet? I can't seem to find a fix anywhere for this. I have every audio option within settings turned to 100 and it's still barely audible.


Change your Audio settings to 16bit 44100Hz


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Runs like complete garbage.


I agree. GTX 780 Classified underwater @ 1375mhz and it runs like pure Ca Ca....especially once I get into a car. Oh lawd the stuttering, hesitation is horrendous!!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone with a 2500k tried this yet? still waiting on my copy to be delivered


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Change your Audio settings to 16bit 44100Hz


Doesn't help.

Also, I'm running this on an FX-8120 @ 4.3Ghz, and an R9 270x 4Gb and I'm getting 40-50Fps on ultra settings. Game plays about as decent as any other open world game I've had.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone with a 2500k tried this yet? still waiting on my copy to be delivered


That would be me:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> That would be me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah cool







how does it run? debating whether or not to upgrade to a 3770k


----------



## Emu105

Just found how to make this game look 10x better

Quote:


> *#3 - Graphics and Performance Fixes You Should Try*
> If you have a high-end PC and want to avoid any graphics and performance issues before Ubisoft fixes the game, you should run game while AA turned Off, GPU Rendering Set to 1 and Vsync Turned Off.
> 
> Moreover, using Nvidia Control Panel, you should enable FXAA, set Anisotropic Filtering to 16X, enable AA Mode Override, set AA Settings to 32XCSAA, set AA Transparency to 8X, Set Max Pre-Rendered Frame to 1 (Optional), set Multi Display to 1, select Prefer Maximum Performance and turn off Texture Filtering.
> 
> Make sure you have Clamp and Threaded Optimization On. Test turning on/off Vsync to see what reduces stuttering and based on that, set it. AMD Graphics users can replicate similar settings in Catalyst Control Panel.


Game looks freaking amazing!! It still stutters but i can live with it stuttering when it looks this good!!

http://segmentnext.com/2014/05/27/watch-dogs-crashes-fps-drops-stuttering-frame-skipping-errors-freezes-and-fixes/


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'm actually going to try over riding the settings. Good idea.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I'm actually going to try over riding the settings. Good idea.


Report back ...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Doesn't help.
> 
> Also, I'm running this on an FX-8120 @ 4.3Ghz, and an R9 270x 4Gb and I'm getting 40-50Fps on ultra settings. Game plays about as decent as any other open world game I've had.


Thank the good lord yourr getting what you get I get severe stutter even with out using crossfire


----------



## djriful

SLI users please see here: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/747265/pc-games/how-to-get-better-fps-in-watch-dogs-sli-scaling/


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Just found how to make this game look 10x better
> 
> Game looks freaking amazing!! It still stutters but i can live with it stuttering when it looks this good!!
> 
> http://segmentnext.com/2014/05/27/watch-dogs-crashes-fps-drops-stuttering-frame-skipping-errors-freezes-and-fixes/


This is worthless, there are no AA compatibility bits in the watch dogs profile so anything regarding AA you force through control panel has no effect at all, except FXAA.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Just found how to make this game look 10x better
> 
> Game looks freaking amazing!! It still stutters but i can live with it stuttering when it looks this good!!
> 
> http://segmentnext.com/2014/05/27/watch-dogs-crashes-fps-drops-stuttering-frame-skipping-errors-freezes-and-fixes/
> 
> 
> 
> This is worthless, there are no AA compatibility bits in the watch dogs profile so anything regarding AA you force through control panel has no effect at all, except FXAA.
Click to expand...

Did you try the settings? The game looks 10x better....


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

No I didnt try the settings, the only thing from what you mentioned could be AFx16, which I do have by default forced for every game I play...
By the way, "10 times better" estimation is nice but it would be great if you could back it up by posting screenshots.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> No I didnt try the settings, the only thing from what you mentioned could be AFx16, which I do have by default forced for every game I play...
> By the way, "10 times better" estimation is nice but it would be great if you could back it up by posting screenshots.


Sure thing...

Settings I provided



Non



Settings I provided



Non



Settings I provided



non



See game looks so much better then before the textures look like good textures in the last 2 pic you can see with the settings down the road you can see so much better with the last pic it looks so washed out....

Settings I provided





Non settings


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Yes, this is anisotropic filtering, as I said AFx16, this is one option that is not available in game and can be forced from drivers.
But all other options are worthless without specific config in the driver profile which are currently missing as I said earlier.


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Change your Audio settings to 16bit 44100Hz


Is 44100Hz better then 48000Hz?


----------



## Ghost12

Interestingly enough where I am having major issues on my sig rig, I got the game for my little lad, installed this morning, auto detect medium on a 7870 with the latest catalyst beta, game is fine, decent fps and smooth without crashes.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Is 44100Hz better then 48000Hz?


No but the ppl who made this game are smart


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Interestingly enough where I am having major issues on my sig rig, I got the game for my little lad, installed this morning, auto detect medium on a 7870 with the latest catalyst beta, game is fine, decent fps and smooth without crashes.


That's because you're gaming at 1440p, apparently game is terrible on 1440p and 4k, check

Code:



Code:


http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2014/05/26/watch-dogs-pc-benchmark-results-multiple-amd-and-nvidia-cards-tested/

for more details


----------



## DF is BUSY

Just wanted to share screenshots of the differences in the 4 graphical settings that had the most impact on performance in game.

- textures = HIGH, i should have did testing on ULTRA but by the time I realized I said screw it lol
- resolution = 1920x1200; 16:10



Spoiler: AMBIENT OCCLUSION:



(easily distinguishable differences, HBAO LOW added unnecessary shadowing in some places and MHBAO looked close enough to HBAO HIGH with less performance hit)

*NO AO*
*







*

*MHBAO*
*







*

*HBAO LOW*
*







*

*HBAO HIGH*
*







*





Spoiler: REFLECTIONS:



(surprisingly notable differences, if i recall, GTA4 had the same performance hits with these levels too. ULTRA hits too hard for the negligible aesthetic improvement. HIGH is sweet spot)

*LOW*
*







*

*MEDIUM*
*







*

*HIGH*
*







*

*ULTRA*
*







*





Spoiler: SHADOWS:



(actually had little impact on overall performance, most modern rigs can splurge and keep this at ultra)

*LOW*









*MEDIUM*









*HIGH*









*U**LTRA*
*







*





Spoiler: LEVEL OF DETAIL:



(biggest hit on performance with very notable differences between LOW/MED and HIGH/ULTRA)

*LOW*
*







*

*MED*
*







*

*HIGH*
*







*

*ULTRA*
*







*





Spoiler: ANTI ALIASING:



(i'll let the pictures speak for themselves. for some reason the 4x settings glitched out on me. It'll probably go away once I restart the game but whatever)

*OFF*
*







*

*FXAA*
*







*

*SMAA*
*







*

*TEMPORAL SMAA*
*







*

*MSAA2X*
*







*

*MSAA4X*
*







*

*MSAA8X*
*







*

*TXAA2X*
*







*

*TXAA4X*
*







*



maybe I could get this post stickied


----------



## Krazee

I hooked up my xbox 360 controller and driving has improved 10 fold, you can really tell this is a port for pc...


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Is 44100Hz better then 48000Hz?


I couldn't hear a difference, to be honest. I can barely hear any audio anywhere within the game. I've tried 16 bit @ 44.1khz, 48khz, and 24 bit at both, and there seems to be no discernable difference.


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I hooked up my xbox 360 controller and driving has improved 10 fold, you can really tell this is a port for pc...


I agree completely the driving aspect is for the most part unplayable with a keyboard.


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> No but the ppl who made this game are smart


Smart?


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Smart?


lol it's called Sarcasm


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I hooked up my xbox 360 controller and driving has improved 10 fold, you can really tell this is a port for pc...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I hooked up my xbox 360 controller and driving has improved 10 fold, you can really tell this is a port for pc...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely the driving aspect is for the most part unplayable with a keyboard.
Click to expand...

Are you guys under a rock?

There are PC games meant to play with Controller, not necessary need Xbox brand controller. I have Logitech F710 here. Games simulations are best to play on controller. If you look at BeamNG PC tech demo game, they are meant to play with controller.

Games with controller designs does not always mean Console game or ports. Is BeamNG port from console? What? No.

Watch Dogs is the same like Assassin Creed series, those series is best to play on controller due to the 3rd person view.

Witcher, Witcher 2 and coming Witcher 3 is best to play on controllers.

Racing games are best to play with wheel controller if not, analog stick controller due the gas petal and break pressure sensitive. Steering as well. Keyboard is not ideal because it's just digitally ON and OFF when you press the key down. Unless you have the new prototype keyboard that has been announced no long ago.

fyi, Watch Dogs is PC lead on this title, started development 4.5 years ago with the integration from Dunia engine (Farcry) and Anvil engine (AC) into Disrupt Engine. Ubisoft Montreal... my city.


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are you guys under a rock?
> 
> There are PC games meant to play with Controller, not necessary need Xbox brand controller. I have Logitech F710 here. Games simulations are best to play on controller. If you look at BeamNG PC tech demo game, they are meant to play with controller.
> 
> Games with controller designs does not always mean Console game or ports. Is BeamNG port from console? What? No.
> 
> Watch Dogs is the same like Assassin Creed series, those series is best to play on controller due to the 3rd person view.
> 
> Witcher, Witcher 2 and coming Witcher 3 is best to play on controllers.
> 
> Racing games are best to play with wheel controller if not, analog stick controller due the gas petal and break pressure sensitive. Steering as well. Keyboard is not ideal because it's just digitally ON and OFF when you press the key down. Unless you have the new prototype keyboard that has been announced no long ago.
> 
> fyi, Watch Dogs is PC lead on this title, started development 4.5 years ago with the integration from Dunia engine (Farcry) and Anvil engine (AC) into Disrupt Engine. Ubisoft Montreal... my city.


My issue is the game is not advertised as needing controller to play and it surely has keyboard input settings. If your game isn't designed for a kybd and mouse why include the functionality. The game plays terribly on kybd and mouse. Hell the game at times plays terribly with a controller. The driving and combat are especially weak areas IMO.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are you guys under a rock?
> 
> There are PC games meant to play with Controller, not necessary need Xbox brand controller. I have Logitech F710 here. Games simulations are best to play on controller. If you look at BeamNG PC tech demo game, they are meant to play with controller.
> 
> Games with controller designs does not always mean Console game or ports. Is BeamNG port from console? What? No.
> 
> Watch Dogs is the same like Assassin Creed series, those series is best to play on controller due to the 3rd person view.
> 
> Witcher, Witcher 2 and coming Witcher 3 is best to play on controllers.
> 
> Racing games are best to play with wheel controller if not, analog stick controller due the gas petal and break pressure sensitive. Steering as well. Keyboard is not ideal because it's just digitally ON and OFF when you press the key down. Unless you have the new prototype keyboard that has been announced no long ago.
> 
> fyi, Watch Dogs is PC lead on this title, started development 4.5 years ago with the integration from Dunia engine (Farcry) and Anvil engine (AC) into Disrupt Engine. Ubisoft Montreal... my city.
> 
> 
> 
> My issue is the game is not advertised as needing controller to play and it surely has keyboard input settings. If your game isn't designed for a kybd and mouse why include the functionality. The game plays terribly on kybd and mouse. Hell the game at times plays terribly with a controller. The driving and combat are especially weak areas IMO.
Click to expand...

Because not everyone has a controller.

You don't need a controller to play in fact I seem to doing pretty well with KB+M. (probable because I'm just messing around)
GTA IV played better with a controller yet has KB+M assignments, every driving game plays better with controller but has KB+M assignments.


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Beacause not everyone has a controller.
> 
> GTA IV played better with a controller yet has KB+M assignments, every driving game plays better with conmtroller but has KB+M assignments.


The game is IMO literally unplayable without a controller. You have multiple driving missions to complete the main quest line alone much less the side quests and I could not complete a single driving mission successfully with a keyboard.


----------



## sumata

I can't use my F710 for watch dogs, did you have issues using this controller? I have windows 7


----------



## Suferbus

Alright, anyone else having FOV difficulties with Watch Dogs on 3 monitors and Nvidia Surround? Everything, including the main character, is blown up really big, and looks ridiculous. I have found a solution, at least for the main character and the pedestrians and buildings etc. I downloaded Flawless Widescreen and added the title Watch Dogs, and wahlaa! It is working great, FOV is corrected. The only other issues I am having are the pop up menu's are still huge and Watch Dogs is sucking my vram right out of my GPU's on ultra with AA enabled. I am running well over 4gb!!! Anyone have a solution for the pop up menus or a fix?


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumata*
> 
> I can't use my F710 for watch dogs, did you have issues using this controller? I have windows 7


I am using a $20 Rock Candy controller with vibration enabled and it works beautifully! Go spend $20 bucks and call it a day man! Don't waste time in here, get a cheap controller and go play the game, it is a great title! Not to mention, there were hundreds of play by play videos posted on Watch Dogs, and you could plainly see that a controller would be the preferred way to play this title if you would have done a little research before you purchased the game.


----------



## revro

i entered in uplay my codes for cyberpunk and breakthrough packs, where do i find the cyberpunk clothes and where can the breakthrough pack mission be started?

thank you


----------



## Krazee

I was going to reply to @djriful but everyone else said what needed to be said, thank you


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> I am using a $20 Rock Candy controller with vibration enabled and it works beautifully! Go spend $20 bucks and call it a day man! Don't waste time in here, get a cheap controller and go play the game, it is a great title! Not to mention, there were hundreds of play by play videos posted on Watch Dogs, and you could plainly see that a controller would be the preferred way to play this title if you would have done a little research before you purchased the game.


Yes because everyone sits at home and watches gameplay videos all day while waiting for the title to release....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumata*
> 
> I can't use my F710 for watch dogs, did you have issues using this controller? I have windows 7


I didn't have issues, you mean the windows recognizing your controller? yeah I have to install Xbox accessories driver and force it to use the driver even it warn for incompatibility.

Sent from Nexus 4.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Can't get the game to work at 1440p,just installed and went into options and everytime i choose that res the game crashes....Is there a fix/work a round for that....?


----------



## Orici

Strange if Uplay is online i cant move but if i start it in offline mode i can...


----------



## bustacap22

Just tried to play game and having problems starting game. Uplay is indicating that " Unable to start game. Please check that your game has been installed correctly"

I have the retail version of the game. Loaded it yesterday and played for a few hours. What gives???? Anyone encounter this so far???


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So... Guessing Watch Dogs is still being a pita for most people?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I hope there will be a fix for the stuttering that this game has,having said that i'm surprised at how well the game looks....I thought it would look alot worst than what it is,compared to the original E3 footage....


----------



## the9quad

Reinstalled the game on my ssd, reinstalled the new cats, disable page file completely and removed crossfire. Now it's a solid 45 fps at 1440p on ultra 2xmsaa. A stuttering mess a for me with tri fire though still.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Reinstalled the game on my ssd, reinstalled the new cats, disable page file completely and removed crossfire. Now it's a solid 45 fps at 1440p on ultra 2xmsaa. A stuttering mess a for me with tri fire though still.


Lol, I've done almost the same, prior to reading this post and now I'm getting around 30 fps during "extrrreme driving" and 45-ish generally on ultra 4xmsaa at 1080p with crossfire-off. tri-fire still a mess no matter what the setting are, and no eyefinity for this guy till they fix it =(


----------



## HerkFE

Anyone else getting the sporadic flashlighting while playing the game? Any ideas what settings I can adjust to get it to stop it's giving me headaches.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Reinstalled the game on my ssd, reinstalled the new cats, disable page file completely and removed crossfire. Now it's a solid 45 fps at 1440p on ultra 2xmsaa. A stuttering mess a for me with tri fire though still.


Im sure its a trifire driver issue-- nvidia has already released a driver update just for watch dogs, im sure amd will follow suit soon--i am running sli and my gameplay is smooth-- did have some screen tearing but enabled 1 tier of vsync and all is cured


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Lol, I've done almost the same, prior to reading this post and now I'm getting around 30 fps during "extrrreme driving" and 45-ish generally on ultra 4xmsaa at 1080p with crossfire-off. tri-fire still a mess no matter what the setting are, and no eyefinity for this guy till they fix it =(


If u download the software i posted earlier u can run eyefinity successfully-- i had same issues with surround but fov is all good while running xtra program


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Just tried to play game and having problems starting game. Uplay is indicating that " Unable to start game. Please check that your game has been installed correctly"
> 
> I have the retail version of the game. Loaded it yesterday and played for a few hours. What gives???? Anyone encounter this so far???


I am having same issues-- i just have to try 4 or 5 times to get in then all is good-- i think uplay servers are taxed


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> If u download the software i posted earlier u can run eyefinity successfully-- i had same issues with surround but fov is all good while running xtra program


I know flawless widescreen fixes eyefinity support, what I've meant is that one card isn't enough for smooth gameplay at ultra settings.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are you guys under a rock?
> 
> There are PC games meant to play with Controller, not necessary need Xbox brand controller. I have Logitech F710 here. Games simulations are best to play on controller. If you look at BeamNG PC tech demo game, they are meant to play with controller.
> 
> Games with controller designs does not always mean Console game or ports. Is BeamNG port from console? What? No.
> 
> Watch Dogs is the same like Assassin Creed series, those series is best to play on controller due to the 3rd person view.
> 
> Witcher, Witcher 2 and coming Witcher 3 is best to play on controllers.
> 
> Racing games are best to play with wheel controller if not, analog stick controller due the gas petal and break pressure sensitive. Steering as well. Keyboard is not ideal because it's just digitally ON and OFF when you press the key down. Unless you have the new prototype keyboard that has been announced no long ago.
> 
> fyi, Watch Dogs is PC lead on this title, started development 4.5 years ago with the integration from Dunia engine (Farcry) and Anvil engine (AC) into Disrupt Engine. Ubisoft Montreal... my city.


Driving in watch dogs is just wrong even with controller (tried xbox 360).. cars acts like crazy, sensitivity is way too high even with slightest movement of stick on controller and CAN'T be changed, also you have to press damn L2 and R2 for going forward and backward... seriously what is this a stupid idea.
Also no, this game is not meant to be played with a controller, no game is meant to be played with a controller, mouse and KB combination is simply the best of all, especially when aiming. You can't go against this fact.
This is just a bad port and needs to be fixed.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Driving in watch dogs is just wrong even with controller (tried xbox 360).. cars acts like crazy, sensitivity is way too high even with slightest movement of stick on controller and CAN'T be changed, also you have to press damn L2 and R2 for going forward and backward... seriously what is this a stupid idea.
> Also no, this game is not meant to be played with a controller, no game is meant to be played with a controller, mouse and KB combination is simply the best of all, especially when aiming. You can't go against this fact.
> This is just a bad port and needs to be fixed.


I use A accelerate, Z brake, , turn left . turn right in all my car driving games, it does work good, controller is really bad for driving in watch dogs


----------



## Miaauw2513

Hey boys and girls!

I'm absolutely adoring this game 17 hours in, and it runs perfectly on my system at ultra with pretty much a consistent 60+ fps. The highspeed driving stutter also seemed to have been relatively fixed for me.

There's one thing that has bothered me, though, and something I was oddly looking forward to. Cloth physics. Particularly Aiden's jacket. I've avoided watching Stream until I got further into the story myself and now I have. And saw Dansgaming play it on PS4. I was really surprised, because the jacket on the PS4 version seemed much more natural and not static *at all* like my version on the PC.. Is it just me that has this 'issue'? Like I said, everything's on Ultra, Textures, LoD, you name it. The only thing that's not is Shadows, which is on high, and Depth of Field that's off.. Is there some kind of hidden setting? I've noticed when the coat 'blows in the wind', it seems almost sped up? Like, insanely so. And there's no real movement when you run, not even the small dangly bits.. Maybe I'm making too big of a fuss over it, but it was oddly enough something I was looking really forward to.. Is it just me who has encountered this issue?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> I use A accelerate, Z brake, , turn left . turn right in all my car driving games, it does work good, controller is really bad for driving in watch dogs


Yeah that could work if you are used to it, personally I prefer default WSAD as it feels fast and natural to control with one hand and use second hand for camera movement with mouse, yet this game has some of the worst car controls I've experienced


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Reinstalled the game on my ssd, reinstalled the new cats, disable page file completely and removed crossfire. Now it's a solid 45 fps at 1440p on ultra 2xmsaa. A stuttering mess a for me with tri fire though still.


I removed my third gpu to move gpu 1&2 back to 3.0x8/x8 thinking the large vram may also be problematic for bottlenecked pcie bandwidth at x4 so let me know when that third gpu finally works. I am not doing too bad, getting 45-60 fps ultra with smaa in crossfire 1440p with the lowest dips happening when driving to about 30fps but only noticeable by watching the numbers. Using 14.6. Fresh windows install and the only game on it may be helping some.


----------



## amputate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> also some pretty steep frame drops in game.


I haven't had that since I lowered the texture quality to medium.
I know... We don't spent that amount of cash on our systems to play their unoptimised crap on medium but it seems to work at least


----------



## Alex132

(1600x900, everything on low/off - still get 2GB VRAM usage and stuttering like crazy every ~15s)

What the hell am I doing wrong? Is this game just this badly "optimized"?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> (1600x900, everything on low/off - still get 2GB VRAM usage and stuttering like crazy every ~15s)
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong? Is this game just this badly "optimized"?


just this badly "optimized"

690 and 2gb of vram should be enough to run the game, imho there's nothing mind-blowing about the visuals.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> (1600x900, everything on low/off - still get 2GB VRAM usage and stuttering like crazy every ~15s)
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong? Is this game just this badly "optimized"?
> 
> 
> 
> just this badly "optimized"
> 
> 690 and 2gb of vram should be enough to run the game, imho there's nothing mind-blowing about the visuals.
Click to expand...

Yeah thought so, UdontPlay is stopping me from loading my save games, so I can't play right now - but I guess when I continue I'm just gonna play a game that looks like NFS:U2


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Reinstalled the game on my ssd, reinstalled the new cats, disable page file completely and removed crossfire. Now it's a solid 45 fps at 1440p on ultra 2xmsaa. A stuttering mess a for me with tri fire though still.


I get same results here, smooth as butter on single 290. I'm using temporal MSAA and forcing AF 16x through catalyst and alpha coverage turned on from xml file. Played for about 5 hours straight last night no issues or hiccups







Hopefully they get xfire sorted though, I want to ramp up the AA even more haha.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> just this badly "optimized"
> 
> 690 and 2gb of vram should be enough to run the game, imho there's nothing mind-blowing about the visuals.


I agree, the vram usage is through the roof on this game---I had to re-install my 2nd 780ti kingping to run my 3 1080p monitors in surround and ultra with aa on. I was getting 2.7gb vram usage just on the 3 monitors with high settings and no aa, and as you know a single 780ti only has 3gb memory, so for me to max out at ultra on 3 monitors, even at 1080 p it took a second gpu in sli. Crazy stuff, best i can figure is it has to be the open roam of the maps taking up so much vram, it certainly is not the graphics themselves, they are not any better in my opinion than say Metro for instance.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I know flawless widescreen fixes eyefinity support, what I've meant is that one card isn't enough for smooth gameplay at ultra settings.


No it is not for sure----I dont know about 1 monitor, but just on high settings, no a/a on, booting into the game sits at 2.8gb vram usage on 3 monitors.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah thought so, UdontPlay is stopping me from loading my save games, so I can't play right now - but I guess when I continue I'm just gonna play a game that looks like NFS:U2


Disable SLI, it might run better







. And yes, it eats more than
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> No it is not for sure----I dont know about 1 monitor, but just on high settings, no a/a on, booting into the game sits at 2.8gb vram usage on 3 monitors.


but...but I want ultra setting and MSAA (spoiled PC gaming master race syndrome). I'll try those settings later tonight, thx.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Hmm, just found this. "PhysicConfig QualitySetting="VeryHigh".. Is that the highest it can go? I don't want to try and make it "Ultra" if it's not actually a thing and would just screw up my savegame


----------



## bustacap22

Have put in about 10 hours on this game. Running on 1440p w/ dual 7970, 3930k and getting avg 38-40fps on Ultra settings. I am using 14.4 drivers and GPU 1 usage ranges from 45-60% while GPU 2 is at 99%. Just wondering what other AMD crossfire users are getting with 14.4 drivers with this game.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Have put in about 10 hours on this game. Running on 1440p w/ dual 7970, 3930k and getting avg 38-40fps on Ultra settings. I am using 14.4 drivers and GPU 1 usage ranges from 45-60% while GPU 2 is at 99%. Just wondering what other AMD crossfire users are getting with 14.4 drivers with this game.


With my tri-fire setup I will get over 100fps on ultra settings but then it will drop to 20 randomly and then for a minute maybe sit around 65fps. It was all over the place and it also didn't work with temporal msaa.

So I just use one of the cards at the moment and it runs like a champ









I'm on 14.6 beta driver


----------



## Suferbus

This is beginning to get ridiculous trying to log into UPLAY. Seriously, I guess i will just try to stay logged in, because every time I back out it is very difficult to get back into my account. Anyone else still experiencing these issues?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Last night I got in to uplay first try both times I loaded up Watchdogs. Day before that though, took me at least 6 attempts before it would log in. So it seems to be getting better


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> This is beginning to get ridiculous trying to log into UPLAY. Seriously, I guess i will just try to stay logged in, because every time I back out it is very difficult to get back into my account. Anyone else still experiencing these issues?


i can login and play but it wont sync my gamesave and i cant get the actions in uplay unlocked. have tried to start the game like 3 times never got the maurice action for 10 uplay points activated ...


----------



## alancsalt

hmm, set up riva osd with ab, initially getting 66 to 78fps, but after one of many restarts my fps dropped into the forties...made no sense.


----------



## Bertelinto

I just downloaded Watch Dogs, but whenever I try to launch it inside Steam it won't do a thing.


----------



## ASUSfreak

So it seems I'm not the only one having problems...

I bought a 780Ti yesterday and got the game for free.

Had to log in on nvidia and gave in the xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx code

Than it gave me a xxxxxxxx code

Finally got it installed in Uplay

But when I load the game it does weird stuff: the graphics look weird, seems retro-ish???

Any option I set, results in a weird sort of mouse lag... (even 1080p with ALL settings at LOWEST settings...

But with all OFF I can start the game but the cut-scenes are also "retro-ish" (bugs or something)???

And all of that is WHEN I CAN LAUNCH THE GAME...

The login bugs is 1 thing, but are you guys having trouble with weird graphics


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i can login and play but it wont sync my gamesave and i cant get the actions in uplay unlocked. have tried to start the game like 3 times never got the maurice action for 10 uplay points activated ...


I am having the same issues, once I do get into Uplay, my actions will never sync up, and I think it is costing me advancement in the game. I am completing missions, but not everything is syncing up if I log off and get back on at a later time. This is frustrating, plus this vram usage is ridiculous. I had to re-install my 2nd 780Ti Kingpin to run this on 3 monitors and keep my settings ultra, which sucks because every other game I own I only need 1 of my gpu's installed and I can use my 2nd one in another machine.


----------



## Suferbus

How many monitors are you using? Try downloading Flawless Widescreen and adding in Watch Dogs, then optimize and run the program while you play watchdogs. Should help some of your issues. Also, make sure you have nvidia driver 337.88---It is revised for Watch Dogs. Also, if your not already using a controller, do so. Sux on keyboard, near impossible to play drive missions.


----------



## DF is BUSY

how are the people with 2gb vram gpu doing with ultra textures?

ultra textures

fxaa (i actually enjoy the blur, bonus: able to turn up other graphical settings)

everything in the other graphics menu is max except motion blur off, shadows high and reflections high (these last 2 options on ultra kick your butt during evenings and night time)

this results me staying above 50 fps most of the time,

dips into the 40s if i drive head straight into a traffic jam, high speed chases or exploring a heavily shadow rendered area. very playable imho.

no need for 3gb vram for ultra textures?


----------



## zacker

ok here is my tweaks for the game after 2 days of searching
i5 3570 k oc at 4.7 ghz and gigabyte 780ti oc at 1250 mhz with skyn3ts bios mod and 377.88 drivers installed

this settings are a mix of msaa x4 in game + fxaa nvidia control panel and x32 csaa

first i will post my screenshots of my settings game is almost lag free for me i hope some of these settings help some people in here for max out settings

    

now my ingame settings window mode is for taking screens only i play fullscreen 60hz monitor btw

 

ingame screenshots

  ]          

i dont know why but when i enabled 32x csaa in nvidia control panel i get almost no lag at all if you try something from these let me know also i have day 1 patch installed


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Okay guys I'm running Watch_Dogs with my sig rig. Runs 100% on ultra minus the microstuttering most are experiencing.

I do have a weird issue though - It's almost like my game is running on Hardcore mode. I have absolutely no crosshair when aiming with a weapon (I get the crosshair when I have my phone out) and I have no blip on the map showing where I am.

I've tried closing UPlay and restarting the game but it doesn't seem to help. Any tips?


----------



## jmcosta

i just finished the game and its pretty good a lot of action in the last missions
and the engine is stable i exploded like 30cars or more and it drop only 10fps but it starts to use 4gb+ ram

some random explosions


----------



## CL3P20

For those that want a bit of decreased loading time in-game... play offline mode.

*levels load quicker.. and you dont have to worry about online folks getting contracts to hack you while your in a mission..


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> hmm, set up riva osd with ab, initially getting 66 to 78fps, but after one of many restarts my fps dropped into the forties...made no sense.


Pretty sure game has a memory hole related to fast travel and 'sleep' .. seems like usage starts going up and up after too many of those. Simple restart of game and all is well again, with FPS much more consistent..

**for those getting massive dips/spikes in-game.. check your system memory usage and PF usage while playing to see if it reached a higher level than typical when playing the game.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> For those that want a bit of decreased loading time in-game... play offline mode.
> 
> *levels load quicker.. and you dont have to worry about online folks getting contracts to hack you while your in a mission..


They cant hack you while you are in a mission...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Okay guys I'm running Watch_Dogs with my sig rig. Runs 100% on ultra minus the microstuttering most are experiencing.
> 
> I do have a weird issue though - It's almost like my game is running on Hardcore mode. I have absolutely no crosshair when aiming with a weapon (I get the crosshair when I have my phone out) and I have no blip on the map showing where I am.
> 
> I've tried closing UPlay and restarting the game but it doesn't seem to help. Any tips?


No one experienced this or have any possible fixes?


----------



## steve210

I love this game so much


----------



## cravinmild

Cant decide if i want the pc version with bugs or PS4 with reduced settings ..... They can always fix the pc version but ps4 is what it is. Honestly screenshots show not much differences in quality- not night and day difference anyways.

What to do what to do


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> For those that want a bit of decreased loading time in-game... play offline mode.
> 
> *levels load quicker.. and you dont have to worry about online folks getting contracts to hack you while your in a mission..
> 
> 
> 
> They cant hack you while you are in a mission...
Click to expand...

well when im on the way to a mission.. or right up until youve actually clicked the 'E' to start your mission.. they can. Had it happen to me twice now where I was feet away from the mission start point, and got sent on a goose chase all over the city because of an online contract someone had on me.. *Not so enjoying this function of the game.


----------



## cravinmild

Wow oh wow oh wow

So i go into futureshop after work and still undecided on which system to get it for. PS4 i have room to install but pc will require pulling a ssd from the ps3 or hunt down a spare 80gb ssd from the shed which will also need to have 80g of family pics and videos to transfer. I figured i would price match ncix to future shop stock and while doing so i see a kingston hyperX 240gb ssd with watchdogs game voucher for $159 Thats right-$159.

240gb ssd minus cost of game is $100

My pc copy of wd will ship on tuesday along with a spanky new ssd. So happy


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Wow oh wow oh wow
> 
> So i go into futureshop after work and still undecided on which system to get it for. PS4 i have room to install but pc will require pulling a ssd from the ps3 or hunt down a spare 80gb ssd from the shed which will also need to have 80g of family pics and videos to transfer. I figured i would price match ncix to future shop stock and while doing so i see a kingston hyperX 240gb ssd with watchdogs game voucher for $159 Thats right-$159.
> 
> 240gb ssd minus cost of game is $100
> 
> My pc copy of wd will ship on tuesday along with a spanky new ssd. So happy


Great deal best one I've seen for a 240gb and watch dogs awesome stuff


----------



## Marc79

I ran the game first off my 1TB WD, and then I though I'd try it on the SSD, to see if could elimnate some stutter, no difference whatsoever, same stutters while driving fast through the city.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Really dumb question for people on here but with the stutter... have you guys got your ram set up right ie manually putting in timings and voltage & stable clocks etc?

I'd expect that you would but no harm in asking...









Also remember this is a game ported from console, using a ton of Nvidia stuff requiring monster systems and maybe need driver/patches to get it running right as seems to be the case with new games now

*fly's away*


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I ran the game first off my 1TB WD, and then I though I'd try it on the SSD, to see if could elimnate some stutter, no difference whatsoever, same stutters while driving fast through the city.


Then its a bottleneck in your hardware/too high of settings/SLI/bad optimization causing the issue.

SSDs cure almost all stutters related to read/write speeds but does nothing for any other issue. At least you narrowed down the scope of the problem, right?

Im planning on 2 play throughs. Right now I'm doing my evil playthrough and man, having all the civilians nartc on you really makes the game harder. Makes me look forward to my 2nd "good" playthrough.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Hey there, everyone.

Watch Dogs seems to be crashing just before the game loads due to an AMD driver crash.

Has anyone here been playing Watch Dogs on an AMD/ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 1GB GPU with Catalyst 13.12 drivers?

Have you updated to the new drivers, even though they technically shouldn't optimize or help in any way?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Hey there, everyone.
> 
> Watch Dogs seems to be crashing just before the game loads due to an AMD driver crash.
> 
> Has anyone here been playing Watch Dogs on an AMD/ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 1GB GPU with Catalyst 13.12 drivers?
> 
> Have you updated to the new drivers, even though they technically shouldn't optimize or help in any way?


1gb is not enough to run the game. You might be able to do it if you lower your settings a massive amount and put your resolution to something awful. key word: might.

I should clarify; 1gb is enough for minimum and so far the rule of thumb means minimum means MINIMUM. Put everything as low as it can go then if you're feeling adventurous then start increasing settings.

If your game wont even start then there's something weird going on with your system (probably) or the game is simply too unoptimized to work with your rig currently and like Nvidia users, you might be up you know which creek without a paddle until Tomb Raider (or in this case Watch Dogs) gets a better driver profile/is patched.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Lost 11 hours of gameplay because of uplay...
First uplay failed to sync and when it synced it synced completely empty savegame.. thanks Ubisoft for this piece of software.


----------



## CL3P20

been playing offline now for some time.. mid way through act III .. no issues


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Anyone else getting the sporadic flashlighting while playing the game? Any ideas what settings I can adjust to get it to stop it's giving me headaches.


Anybody???


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Anybody???


Did you try a different driver?>Different AA method? different AO method?


----------



## HerkFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Did you try a different driver?>Different AA method? different AO method?


I have the latest Nvidia drivers I have played with the AA and AO settings that game just does weird crap randomly


----------



## DIYDeath

On another note: want to see what kind of glitches I get?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> Anybody???


I THINK its related to the AO, I used to get similar problems in Skyrim with a ENB when my GPU couldn't deal with the AO provided properly.

I think in this case its poor optimization and I fixed it by using Radeon Pro to add Sweetfx to Watch Dogs. I can tell there's still flashing happening by the flickering icons when you're on the phone but the flickering otherwise gets masked by post processing of sweetfx.


----------



## Suferbus

Ya I wish I knew for sure what the people with stuttering issues were doing wrong, because I am not getting any stuttering or micro-stuttering at all. This game is running very very smooth on my FX 8350 @ 4.715Ghz, 2 780Ti Kinpins in sli on 3 benq monitors. I am running all SSD's, maybe that is it, IDK, but the only issues i have had is the FOV on 3 monitors with NVidia Surround, and Flawless Widescreen immediately fixed that.

its not the visuals, its the open world environment.

It must be my 3 1080p monitors, but I had to install a 2nd 780Ti to run ultra textures on 3 monitors. just 1 kingpin did not have enough vram to even run high textures, it kept crashing.


----------



## revro

i have the preorder code for cyberpunk clothes, but i cant find them neither in my clothe stand in safe houses nor in the clothes shops.
also when will the mission for those 3 dlc cars unlock?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Ya I wish I knew for sure what the people with stuttering issues were doing wrong, because I am not getting any stuttering or micro-stuttering at all. This game is running very very smooth on my FX 8350 @ 4.715Ghz, 2 780Ti Kinpins in sli on 3 benq monitors. I am running all SSD's, maybe that is it, IDK, but the only issues i have had is the FOV on 3 monitors with NVidia Surround, and Flawless Widescreen immediately fixed that.


People with stuttering visuals are NOT DOING anything wrong.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Well got Watch Dogs today, installed (Uplay is still a pita







) and she runs smooth on my sig rig, not seeing the CPU go over 80% (running stock) but my 290 is maxing out at 100%, FPS isnt to bad either, anywhere from 50 to 120 depending on whats happening

My settings if anyones interested


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I will be playing around with them to see how it runs a little higher

Edit, so far my only 2 real gripes with this game is the audio even maxed out is quiet and the mouse sensitivity on the menu is annoyingly fast apart from that this is a pretty good game


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> People with stuttering visuals are NOT DOING anything wrong.


If the game is installed on the same drive as your paging file drive, you are going to have stuttering. I moved my paging file to a different drive and this games runs smoother than butter...like an entirely different game. I had HORRENDOUS stuttering before doing this...on an overclocked GTX 780 Classified. Disable the paging file on whatever drive you installed the game on right NOW.







If you're not sure how.....

Right click _"Computer_" > "_Advanced system settings_"> "_Advanced"_ Tab
Under "_Performance_" click "_settings_"> "_Advanced_" tab.
Under "_Virtual Memory_" click "_Change_". Now uncheck "_Automatically manage paging file for all drives_".
If the paging file is on the same drive as you installed the game, highlight the drive and select "_No paging file_".
Highlight a different drive to have the paging file on and select "_System managed size_". Reboot. Profit.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well the latest Nvidia Drivers,
> If the game is installed on the same drive as your paging file drive, you are going to have stuttering. I moved my paging file to a different drive and this games runs smoother than butter...like an entirely different game. I had HORRENDOUS stuttering before doing this...on an overclocked GTX 780 Classified. Disable the paging file on whatever drive you installed the game on right NOW.


Ultra ?

Btw, isnt pagefile supposed to be used when there are unused applications in the memory to free it up ... ?
I have 16GB memory and I never seen more than 6GB used while running watch_dogs, so I dont think this would help ?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ultra ?
> 
> Btw, isnt pagefile supposed to be used when there are unused applications in the memory to free it up ... ?
> I have 16GB memory and I never seen more than 6GB used while running watch_dogs, so I dont think this would help ?


Yes ultra, 1440. I can't explain how or why this fixes it, but it's all over the internet and various threads on this site that it fixes it. Give it a shot, it can't hurt. And this is Ubisoft we're talking about...the strangest things fix their problems.
Doing this also resolved minor stutters in Wolfenstein: New Order. It's pretty noobish of me not to have installed the games on a different drive in the first place.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hmm, dunno, I have windows on C drive and games on D drive, both ssd.. so should I put my pagefile on C now ? Because people suggest to keep pagefile to other drive than system drive :<
I have also normal drive E but thats pretty slow
edit: tried it on C and D, both still stutter in game.. so I dont think it actually helps moving pagefile.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ultra ?
> 
> Btw, isnt pagefile supposed to be used when there are unused applications in the memory to free it up ... ?
> I have 16GB memory and I never seen more than 6GB used while running watch_dogs, so I dont think this would help ?


I have 12gb and when I turned pagefile off I would constantly run out of memory. Pagefile is used a lot more than you think. Swaps, dumps, memory reallocation etc. That's why using page file on an ssd is such a bad idea. So many writes constantly happening.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

1440p here ultra with AA and all the goodies on. No stutters or random fps drops with about 20 hours in the game. I don't use Pagefile









Even hauling ass through the city on a bike doesn't get choppy.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> 1440p here ultra with AA and all the goodies on. No stutters or random fps drops with about 20 hours in the game. I don't use Pagefile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even hauling ass through the city on a bike doesn't get choppy.


----------



## 8800GT

The game looks impressive visually but not impressive enough for the hardware it requires. Especially since the dev said they were running the game on ultra on a gtx 670. Anybody know if sweetfx works with it yet. Also this is going to sound weird, but is there any visual mod that can add a sort of cel shading effect onto a game like borderlands. Would look pretty nice.

Like this:


----------



## the9quad

Re-installed the 14.6's multiple times
Tried with page file off/on/different drive etc..
Tried with 1 card, 2 card , and 3 card
Tried with afterburner off and on
Tried with framepacing off and on
Tried with vsync off and with all the other choices
Tried with the buffer thing at 1,2,3,4,and 5
Tried with every form of aa there is
Installed on SSD btw.
Windows install is less than a month old.

Still runs terrible any other suggestions? I'm out of ideas, and not sure why this game runs so bad. I have resorted to using two cards and at 1440p Im ranging from 35-110 fps. The majority of the time it is in the 35-45 fps range. 1440p ultra everything except 2xmsaa and HBAO+low.

I'm wondering if disabling 2 cores might help? Since most who have it running good are on quad cores and I am on a hexacore?

That aside I should be doing much better than what I am getting, I have 32 gigs of quad channel DDR3 @2400mhz, am on a ssd, have 3 cards with 4 gigs of ram, have a hexacore @ 4.5ghz etc...I am fairly certain it aint on my end.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## gatesmarch

Well, remember the pagefile move I recently posted fixed everything and made it run like butter? It works great.....for a while. Silky smooth, then if I go to the menu screen and come back after about 15 minutes or so....it starts running like a freakin' slide show. I exit the game, restart it up and it's fine again. Considering the reviews, I"m not sure if this game is really worth the effort being put into playing it lol.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Re-installed the 14.6's multiple times
> Tried with page file off/on/different drive etc..
> Tried with 1 card, 2 card , and 3 card
> Tried with afterburner off and on
> Tried with framepacing off and on
> Tried with vsync off and with all the other choices
> Tried with the buffer thing at 1,2,3,4,and 5
> Tried with every form of aa there is
> Installed on SSD btw.
> Windows install is less than a month old.
> 
> Still runs terrible any other suggestions? I'm out of ideas, and not sure why this game runs so bad. I have resorted to using two cards and at 1440p Im ranging from 35-110 fps. The majority of the time it is in the 35-45 fps range. 1440p ultra everything except 2xmsaa and HBAO+low.
> 
> I'm wondering if disabling 2 cores might help? Since most who have it running good are on quad cores and I am on a hexacore?
> 
> That aside I should be doing much better than what I am getting, I have 32 gigs of quad channel DDR3 @2400mhz, am on a ssd, have 3 cards with 4 gigs of ram, have a hexacore @ 4.5ghz etc...I am fairly certain it aint on my end.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I feel your pain,tried alot of these so called fixes none really worked,the closest i came was just running with only one card,still stutters abit....Havn't played in about 2-3 days,waiting for them to fix the bloody game....


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Reading back through this thread a little bit it seems like most people with i7s are having the stuttering but people with i5s arnt







could it be something to do with the extra threads?


----------



## DF is BUSY

sweetFX is a helluva drug


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Reading back through this thread a little bit it seems like most people with i7s are having the stuttering but people with i5s arnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could it be something to do with the extra threads?


interesting as i dont have stutter on my quad core either and i am cpu bottlenecked up to my neck


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> interesting as i dont have stutter on my quad core either and i am cpu bottlenecked up to my neck


Same with me and another couple of friends and we all have i5s, BF4 uses more of my CPU then this game... GPU on the other hand


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Same with me and another couple of friends and we all have i5s, BF4 uses more of my CPU then this game... GPU on the other hand


here is my most recent round of bf4 at 1440p ultra settings and 2xmsaa, now please tell me why i cant get a solid 60 fps in watchdogs (hint it's the game): In case you cant read it since this site resizes everything to a postage stamp time above 144fps is >99% and my average framerate is >200 fps, my 99 percentile framerate is almost 164 fps....



hey look here is watchdogs...39fps....:


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

It's no doubt the game,and that's why i wont be playing anymore until they fix it (whenever that is)....


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Same with me and another couple of friends and we all have i5s, BF4 uses more of my CPU then this game... GPU on the other hand


hmm maybe too many threads remove some performance?
i red this article a long time ago
http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/

best
revro


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> here is my most recent round of bf4 at 1440p ultra settings and 2xmsaa, now please tell me why i cant get a solid 60 fps in watchdogs (hint it's the game): In case you cant read it since this site resizes everything to a postage stamp time above 144fps is >99% and my average framerate is >200 fps, my 99 percentile framerate is almost 164 fps....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey look here is watchdogs...39fps....:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BF4 is an AMD based game Watch Dogs is Nvidia, BF4 had heaps of patches and mantle, Watch Dogs only just came out and doesnt have a stable AMD driver yet

I was also talking more about the game stutter tho, people with i5s or normal quad cores dont seem to have it but people with i7s and hyperthreading do, also my CPU usage was waaaay higher in BF4 (90% all cores all the time) then in this (50 - 70% fluctuating)

Graphic wise I'm playing on all high, no motion blur, AA, in windowed 1080p and I get anywhere from 30 to 100 FPS depending whats going on but normally around 45ish using 14.4 WHQL but my graphic usage is erratic and all over the place

I think people are forgetting this is a pita game to run with the amount of stuff (heaps of background animation, peds, vehicles etc not to mention the HUD, UI, phone system etc) it has in it and it hasnt really had a driver/SLI/xfire patch yet either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm maybe too many threads remove some performance?
> i red this article a long time ago
> http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/
> 
> best
> revro


Thats kinda what I was thinking to, also some people may not have bios settings right ie manual ram timings which can cause a hell of a lot of problems in games

Edit, Just if anyones interested heres some screens shots from my sig rig as well as my settings


Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## the9quad

39 fps dude, look at my PC. 39 fps...


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 39 fps dude, look at my PC. 39 fps...


Yeah it sux but you have to stop trying to run crossfire until they fix it. Mine is running well with a single 290x at stock. No stutter and staying over 45fps at 1440p with tsmaa. They will fix crossfire within the month of june i hope but until then turn it off for watchdogs and stop ripping your hair out. It isn't worth it and you are not going to figure out a way to fix it yourself.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Yea I haven't run the game in xfire since the first hour it was out. Not worth it yet


----------



## kckyle

does this mean i can finally play on ultra?!?!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I'll be getting this one for console with all these issues, sucks really with all the hype that followed this game.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 39 fps dude, look at my PC. 39 fps...


playing 1680x1050 with ultra settings @ ~60fps on 3770k and GTX770.. guess ATI not so good for this game eh? *just caught your other post..1440 must be beast to run, hope the developers get the xfire patch out


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> playing 1680x1050 with ultra settings @ ~60fps on 3770k and GTX770.. guess ATI not so good for this game eh?


And people are having huge issues w/ GTX780's on this game as well, not GPU manufacturer specific to who is having issues.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> playing 1680x1050 with ultra settings @ ~60fps on 3770k and GTX770.. guess ATI not so good for this game eh?
> 
> 
> 
> And people are having huge issues w/ GTX780's on this game as well, not GPU manufacturer specific to who is having issues.
Click to expand...

well game scales well for me with 1 or 2x GPU.. cant recreate any of the fuss others seem to be on about.

*using latest WHQL drivers and Physx.. though Im only at 1680x1050 res... so that may be something


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah it's looking like alot of the issues are at high res's (1080+)


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 39 fps dude, look at my PC. 39 fps...


Like people said stop running xfire, you need to wait for drivers, thats 39 on a single 290, 8gb ram and a stock 2500k... new pcs should be getting more frames then me, I dont even have PCI3 due to my 2500k

For those having issues try running it in windowed mode as well... sounds stupid but many a time I've fixed dumb errors with windowed also stop trying to run SLI/xfire until theres driver updates, for most people SLI/xfire is gonna cause more problems (the game is still very playable on High with no AA and still looks damn good, see screens)



Spoiler: Screenshots






Both these screens were taken with settings at medium, still looks damn good to me



I also noticed this game is actually really well made, Clara Lille (the chick in the screens) is wearing heaps of jewelery (rings necklaces etc) that whole cut scene thing I didnt once see them go though her mesh when she moved around, havent seen that in many games. Even when Aiden put his arm around his sister his mesh didnt melt into hers much (his coat did a little bit but not his whole arm like some games....)


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Like people said stop running xfire, you need to wait for drivers, thats 39 on a single 290, 8gb ram and a stock 2500k... new pcs should be getting more frames then me, I dont even have PCI3 due to my 2500k
> 
> For those having issues try running it in windowed mode as well... sounds stupid but many a time I've fixed dumb errors with windowed also stop trying to run SLI/xfire until theres driver updates, for most people SLI/xfire is gonna cause more problems (the game is still very playable on High with no AA and still looks damn good, see screens)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these screens were taken with settings at medium, still looks damn good to me
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed this game is actually really well made, Clara Lille (the chick in the screens) is wearing heaps of jewelery (rings necklaces etc) that whole cut scene thing I didnt once see them go though her mesh when she moved around, havent seen that in many games. Even when Aiden put his arm around his sister his mesh didnt melt into hers much (his coat did a little bit but not his whole arm like some games....)


Is it only me or is that the chick from far cry 3?


----------



## Xylene

I just started playing and I am awful at it. It took like 30 minutes just to get out of the stadium


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Is it only me or is that the chick from far cry 3?


Now you mention it







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> I just started playing and I am awful at it. It took like 30 minutes just to get out of the stadium


It can be a hard game, I'm playing on the hardest with no aim assist, body armor skill thing and normally 2 shots from a pistol is a death...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Now you mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> It can be a hard game, I'm playing on the hardest with no aim assist, body armor skill thing and normally 2 shots from a pistol is a death...


I'm at the end of act III playing this way, it's been fun. But you still have some aim assist no way to get rid of it all, that I am aware of.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm at the end of act III playing this way, it's been fun. But you still have some aim assist no way to get rid of it all, that I am aware of.


Ah I only just finished mission 5 in act 1, wanted tier 2 upgrades got hacking maxed out







. Yeah I couldnt find a way to get rid of it all, playing on the lowest setting and its not to bad, my friends need aim assist on the highest


----------



## Marc79

I put 40 hours into the game, and just completed ACT I. But I have $350k, skills almost done, side mission almost done, etc.


----------



## Alex132

For me, it seems to be using both my GPUs. GPU0 is on 99% and GPU1 is on ~80-90% - which isn't bad. Sadly I am forced to play on 1920x1080 and at medium textures. Which looks horrible, especially on my monitor.


----------



## tojoleon

I don't know what is bottle necking this game. my ivy i5 at 4.6 or the ram at 1600 or the reference gtx780 on stock speed. i can't even play the game on high/medium textures with no aa at 2560x1600. i experience everything from stuttering, frame drops and constant game crashes. i tried so many fixes i am tired now. the only thing i found is most worst cases happen after an online activity.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tojoleon*
> 
> I don't know what is bottle necking this game. my ivy i5 at 4.6 or the ram at 1600 or the reference gtx780 on stock speed. i can't even play the game on high/medium textures with no aa at 2560x1600. i experience everything from stuttering, frame drops and constant game crashes. i tried so many fixes i am tired now. the only thing i found is most worst cases happen after an online activity.


Try running at 1920x1200... it fixed my problems :/

And pray for a patch


----------



## CL3P20

completed game last night.. just have checkpoints and online missions left.. ~76% completed..

*missions - over

*serial killer - captured

*dedsec bonus mission - completed

..GG


----------



## Tibz

For people who are still having trouble with the constant stuttering and lag, i may of found a temporary fix if you don't mind playing on lower fps.

After a bit of messing around I've finally realised that the infamous VRAM issue isn't the problem, well at least not for me. If, like me, you still suffer with lag and stutter no matter how low you set textures then try playing Watch Dogs at 30fps.

Yes, I know, we don't pay big money to play our games at console frame rates, but as with many console ports, Watch Dogs is clearly made for 30fps. I am currently running Watch Dogs with VSync 1 frame, and then apply 1/2 VSync rate and a 30fps cap within NV Control Panel. This allows me to run all settings, including textures, at Ultra and apart from the odd stutter here and there, which is to be expected in an open world game, i get a completely smooth sailing experience.

I much prefer a solid 30fps over a laggy/stuttering 60fps any day of the week.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Reading back through this thread a little bit it seems like most people with i7s are having the stuttering but people with i5s arnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could it be something to do with the extra threads?


I5 no stutters with a single card, and well for the mostpart crossfire is smooth until you drive and you get hitches but mine are every two-three traffic lights or so in crossfire. Like I said nothing to speak of with single card. May not even go back to crossfire if they fix at this point.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Reading back through this thread a little bit it seems like most people with i7s are having the stuttering but people with i5s arnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could it be something to do with the extra threads?
> 
> 
> 
> I5 no stutters with a single card, and well for the mostpart crossfire is smooth until you drive and you get hitches but mine are every two-three traffic lights or so in crossfire. Like I said nothing to speak of with single card. May not even go back to crossfire if they fix at this point.
Click to expand...

Every one that has a i7 what if we turn of hyper threading and sorta make them into a i5 would the stuttering go away ? I have to re download drivers for my new rig and all windows updates but I will try but has anyone done it ?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Every one that has a i7 what if we turn of hyper threading and sorta make them into a i5 would the stuttering go away ?


Thats what I was wondering as well, couldnt hurt to try really if you have an i7 at most you'll waste 30 mins of your time lol

Edit, games not bad havent even finished act one and I've done all the hotspots and gang hideouts, half way through the convoys and only just starting on the fixer jobs, have over $600,000, every car (not bought yet) apart from mission unlocks and could almost get every skill


----------



## th3illusiveman

Game is very choppy with my CPU at stock, when i run it at 4.4Ghz it's night and day. Still far far from ideal but much better than with stock clocks.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Every one that has a i7 what if we turn of hyper threading and sorta make them into a i5 would the stuttering go away ? I have to re download drivers for my new rig and all windows updates but I will try but has anyone done it ?


Normally I would say it's nonsense but since hyperthreading has been blamed for stuttering before it is worth a try.


----------



## chronicfx

But how funny would it be if that worked and they changed ultra recommendations to I5 4670 K or worse


----------



## the9quad

4 more missions left, it's been a fun game, but I am ready for it to end now. I'd definitely give it in the middle 80's out of a 100. All the game play mechanics are pretty decent as far as stealth, gun play, and driving. Nothing mind blowing but pretty solid and fun.

My main gripe is really just the song selection, wish they would not make it so hard for some industrious person to import music into it.

The hacking while driving remind anyone else of Burnout?


----------



## Marc79

The song selection is terrible. With GTA IV you could use your own songs, with Watch Dogs they should have done the same.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> The song selection is terrible. With GTA IV you could use your own songs, with Watch Dogs they should have done the same.


One of my favorite parts of gta is the music selection. I agree watch dogs dropped the ball on song selection.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I've been playing some of this on my sigrig, and while it's fun it makes me want to play GTA IV more than play more WD.

I never thought I'd be uttering these words, but I think GTA IV might have had a better driving engine.
GTA IV's lighting engine, vehicle damage, ragdoll physics - all better.

To be fair, Rockstar threw $100 million at making GTA IV, and Ubisoft probably spent around half that.

WD is not a bad game by any means, I've had fun with my time with it. It just doesn't push me to beat it.


----------



## Emu105

So I try to turn off hyper threading and it still stutter like crazy....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> So I try to turn off hyper threading and it still stutter like crazy....


They seem to be taking their sweet time to produce a patch....Guess they think the game plays flawlessly and dnt need fixing....


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> They seem to be taking their sweet time to produce a patch....Guess they think the game plays flawlessly and dnt need fixing....


For most people it does play well, I havent had a single stutter even when my frames suddenly drop from 100 to 30 (then again my sig rig is full SSD, 2133mhz ram, stock CPU and 290 with 14.4 whql drivers)

Really stupid but 780s wouldnt be running out of vram would they?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> For most people it does play well, I havent had a single stutter even when my frames suddenly drop from 100 to 30 (then again my sig rig is full SSD, 2133mhz ram, stock CPU and 290 with 14.4 whql drivers)
> 
> Really stupid but 780s wouldnt be running out of vram would they?


Can't use both cards, have to disable sli to lose some of the stuttering....Plays better with a single card but still stutters, just not as much....The game works for some and not for others, it needs a fix and quickly....


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Can't use both cards, have to disable sli to lose some of the stuttering....Plays better with a single card but still stutters, just not as much....The game works for some and not for others, it needs a fix and quickly....


Yeah this game is a bit weird

I thought for sure it was gonna lag out and play crap on my rig seeing pretty much everything apart from my ram is at stock but it plays smoother then my friends rig which is an i5 3570k stock, 680 4gb & 16gb 1600mhz ram









What about ram speeds? I know BF4 was a pita to run with win 7 and 1600mhz ram for me but when i changed it back to 2133 it ran smooth


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So for giggles I turned down from 1440p to 1080p and it never drops under 60fps even driving. So damn smooth! 1440p does look a tad better but honestly not that much. The kicker though, is I also installed it on my 780ti rig and TXAA does have a nice look to it but really both versions are pretty equal and honestly run the same for me @ 1080p on both AMD and Nvidia. (single card not xfire and remember the Kingpin is factory boost clocking to 1200mhz lol)

Only problem I'm having is I loaded my save game on to the 780ti rig and after playing for a while when I go to load the save game on my amd rig I can't stop shooting. The very second the game loads the character just starts grenade launching the crowd. Nothing I can do about it







Guess I gotta start over and not run it on the other rig. Oh well the game is actually pretty damn fun for me hahaha


----------



## opi

*Anybody know if they're gonna do something about:*
A. the unbelievable mouse -/+ acceleration
B. keyboard acceleration (this is a first)
C. and Aim ASSIST!?!?!??!? I cannot, absolutely cannot, believe they have aim assist on the godforsaken PC version. And its not just "a little bit", its in-your-face bad. Even have a setting for it. Lowest is "minimal", because obviously us PC gamers are like the stupidest of the bunch. I mean look what we have to game on, a little oval shaped piece of plastic that we can only use one-handed! We absolutely need software to intervene and aim for us because drrrrrrrrrr...........

Accel renders shooting at moving targets at 25+ yards stupidly sloppy. Aim assit hinders you pretty badly when trying to pull headshots in a cluster of moving baddies because when you got your sights on a head, his buddy runs in front of him dragging your reticule (Really???....). Keyboard accel isn't as atrocious like the others, but it's incredibly noticeable and detrimental in that flower hopping game, also driving.

Im not having too many issues performance wise. But thats because I had to tone down textures to high, no AA, and a couple other things had to be lowered to high







But you know what? I would of been ok with that. I cannot see for the life of me where exactly the game is utilizing all that power, but ok whatever, as long as the game itself is great . ^That stuff up there is not ok, at all. The game is very disappointing yes, but it's not terrible. It's fun but Im already seeing the repetitiveness of the game about 5hrs in. Which is not a good sign (Far Cry 2 anyone?)

Overall such a bad start for the PC. For people like me who spent hours and hours tweaking their CS CFGs back in the day to get the best 1:1 mouse reaction, this kind of stuff is gonna hit you hard. So if you're one of those people and are thinking of getting this on PC, DON'T. Those 3 issues prevent you from really enjoying yourself. And those 3 issues that prevent the game from being a good game on PC.

Blah.


----------



## ski-bum

I know I'm late with this game. Just fired it up this morning.
I'm running the Asus PB278Q at 2560 x 1440 with everything on ULTRA with my sig rig and was amazed that the video memory is pulling 3550 mb on my Titan. I've read about the memory woes and have to say, it is nice to have 6GB on one card. Who would have ever thought we'd start needing that much this early?
My rig does seem to run the game with no problem. Without vertical sync, it'll give me about 117fps with no lag or stuttering.

Didn't we just argue a short time ago that a video card doesn't need more than 2GB of VRAM?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Didn't we just argue a short time ago that a video card doesn't need more than 2GB of VRAM?


Its been argued about most of this year on and off from what I've seen

My card pulls about 2.5GB on a single 1080p monitor (while running 2 others tho) so happy I got 4GB


----------



## StonedAlex

Is the guy who played Aiden Pearce in Watch Dogs the same guy who played Jack in the TV show Lost?


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I know I'm late with this game. Just fired it up this morning.
> I'm running the Asus PB278Q at 2560 x 1440 with everything on ULTRA with my sig rig and was amazed that the video memory is pulling 3550 mb on my Titan. I've read about the memory woes and have to say, it is nice to have 6GB on one card. Who would have ever thought we'd start needing that much this early?
> My rig does seem to run the game with no problem. Without vertical sync, it'll give me about 117fps with no lag or stuttering.
> 
> Didn't we just argue a short time ago that a video card doesn't need more than 2GB of VRAM?


Dude, I'm pulling 4.5gig on ultra with 3 1080p monitors!!!! Crazy!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Well just finished act 1, got 2 mill, finished all 20 crimes detected, fixer missions, gang hideouts, ctOS breach, privacy invasion, ctOS towers, city hotspots, have all most all the cars apart from mission unlocks, have every gun, level 40, almost all skills and got all investigations I could get

Suppose I should get started on the story?


----------



## Marc79

Might as well









Btw, how many hours have you sunk into the game so far?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Might as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how many hours have you sunk into the game so far?


Um I have no idea how many hours, cant see it on Uplay lol, maybe 20 - 30?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Reading back through this thread a little bit it seems like most people with i7s are having the stuttering but people with i5s arnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could it be something to do with the extra threads?
> 
> 
> 
> interesting as i dont have stutter on my quad core either and i am cpu bottlenecked up to my neck
Click to expand...

You should OC that thing more, the Q9550's love it. I had my ol' one up to 4.3Ghz and it ran better then a FX 4350 @ 5.2Ghz.









Also I am getting 42-65 FPS at all times on my Sig Rig.

Settings:

All ULTRA
No AA
Textures on HIGH
1920 x 1080
Border-less Window Mode
95-99% GPU Load
40-65% CPU Load

I need a better GPU lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Your getting pretty good frames still with a 660, my 290 is struggling to keep it above 30 fps while driving lol


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Your getting pretty good frames still with a 660, my 290 is struggling to keep it above 30 fps while driving lol


Well i have a 660Ti if thats what you mean lol

Well its well known that they didn't give AMD any help in the Drivers like they did Nvidia, which while i have no problem with that being on the Green side, i don't think it's fair.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You should OC that thing more, the Q9550's love it. I had my ol' one up to 4.3Ghz and it ran better then a FX 4350 @ 5.2Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am getting 42-65 FPS at all times on my Sig Rig.
> 
> Settings:
> 
> All ULTRA
> No AA
> Textures on HIGH
> 1920 x 1080
> Border-less Window Mode
> 95-99% GPU Load
> 40-65% CPU Load
> 
> I need a better GPU lol


cant oc more as my ddram is just 800mhz .... i would need 1066mhz ram to oc the cpu


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/watch_dogs_kadzait24_xml_full_mod_1.html

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=389848

Quote:


> Our forum member kadzait24 has released two new videos, showing off the updated "Real Ultra Quality" settings that were achieved via its modded XML


----------



## CL3P20

make sure you understand what your doing before modding the game engine... while there are some good changes to be made that will add some 'candy' to the Q settings... there are many features that will not work, and are considered 'placebo'..


----------



## revro

so any idea where to get the cyberpunk outfit? i have activated the dlc and its in my uplay account yet i dont have it in my clothes closet ingame in safe houses. where can i find it?

best
revro


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so any idea where to get the cyberpunk outfit? i have activated the dlc and its in my uplay account yet i dont have it in my clothes closet ingame in safe houses. where can i find it?
> 
> best
> revro


Check a clothes shop maybe? may have to buy it

Just did the last criminal convoy and it was the easiest out of the lot, just raced ahead of them, disabled the cars with the destroyer and killed everyone but the target then hid behind a car for him to come to me and knocked him down









Edit, thought I'd throw some pics at you guys







(Ultra settings no AA







)



Spoiler: Screenshots



*Settings*




*Temps & ram usage*



^^^ Yes that does say 3GB vram ^^^ maybe why 780s cant handle it?











Dat GPU usage











Using 5GB of my actual ram, most I've seen any game/program ever use

*In game*








*Stats*

Spent a good 30 hours working of every secondary missions now onto the main story


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You should OC that thing more, the Q9550's love it. I had my ol' one up to 4.3Ghz and it ran better then a FX 4350 @ 5.2Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am getting 42-65 FPS at all times on my Sig Rig.
> 
> Settings:
> 
> All ULTRA
> No AA
> Textures on HIGH
> 1920 x 1080
> Border-less Window Mode
> 95-99% GPU Load
> 40-65% CPU Load
> 
> I need a better GPU lol
> 
> 
> 
> cant oc more as my ddram is just 800mhz .... i would need 1066mhz ram to oc the cpu
Click to expand...

Oh didn't know, well you could look for some 1066 RAM or get a QX9650, your choice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so any idea where to get the cyberpunk outfit? i have activated the dlc and its in my uplay account yet i dont have it in my clothes closet ingame in safe houses. where can i find it?
> 
> best
> revro


CyberPunk? I am thinking you might have to do the Investigation for it or have the Specific DLC for it. I don't for sure recall seeing it, but then again i am enjoying my White Hack Pack to much lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

People with stuttering and or memory issues, watch your vram & normal ram.

Playing around lastnight with settings I noticed when I changed to ultra (as you can seen in my previous screenshots) my vram usage shot up to 3GB and my normal ram was 5GB, this was a little "ermahgerd" moment but then Windows started throwing ram warnings at me (I have 8GB 2133mhz so it was a bit odd) I realized that it was my pagefile that was the problem (manually set to 1GB) I changed it to 2GB and Windows shut up.

So the point of my long short story you ask? watch your vram (especially on 780s), your normal ram and also if you have a small manually set pagefile or disabled it completely try re enabling it and set it to at least 1.5GB, it could improve performance/stop crashes.

I also find it kind of ironic and funny that this is an Nvidia game but AMD cards can run it on ultra and not have memory issues


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> People with stuttering and or memory issues, watch your vram & normal ram.
> 
> Playing around lastnight with settings I noticed when I changed to ultra (as you can seen in my previous screenshots) my vram usage shot up to 3GB and my normal ram was 5GB, this was a little "ermahgerd" moment but then Windows started throwing ram warnings at me (I have 8GB 2133mhz so it was a bit odd) I realized that it was my pagefile that was the problem (manually set to 1GB) I changed it to 2GB and Windows shut up.
> 
> So the point of my long short story you ask? watch your vram (especially on 780s), your normal ram and also if you have a small manually set pagefile or disabled it completely try re enabling it and set it to at least 1.5GB, it could improve performance/stop crashes.
> 
> I also find it kind of ironic and funny that this is an Nvidia game but AMD cards can run it on ultra and not have memory issues


Did you try adding "-disablepagefilecheck" at the end of your shortcut target? This stopped a lot of my stuttering. I'm playing on all ultra settings and temporal SMAA. It still happens when I go into a new area but it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Did you try adding "-disablepagefilecheck" at the end of your shortcut target? This stopped a lot of my stuttering. I'm playing on all ultra settings and temporal SMAA. It still happens when I go into a new area but it's not nearly as bad.


Nah dont have stuttering just Windows stupid ram shortage error which turned out to be pagefile









I could disable it but I dont wanna, Its not like it needs 5Gb so I'm not to worried about it


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> People with stuttering and or memory issues, watch your vram & normal ram.
> 
> Playing around lastnight with settings I noticed when I changed to ultra (as you can seen in my previous screenshots) my vram usage shot up to 3GB and my normal ram was 5GB, this was a little "ermahgerd" moment but then Windows started throwing ram warnings at me (I have 8GB 2133mhz so it was a bit odd) I realized that it was my pagefile that was the problem (manually set to 1GB) I changed it to 2GB and Windows shut up.
> 
> So the point of my long short story you ask? watch your vram (especially on 780s), your normal ram and also if you have a small manually set pagefile or disabled it completely try re enabling it and set it to at least 1.5GB, it could improve performance/stop crashes.
> 
> I also find it kind of ironic and funny that this is an Nvidia game but AMD cards can run it on ultra and not have memory issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try adding "-disablepagefilecheck" at the end of your shortcut target? This stopped a lot of my stuttering. I'm playing on all ultra settings and temporal SMAA. It still happens when I go into a new area but it's not nearly as bad.
Click to expand...

 How can i run with -disablepagefilecheck?? Not sure how to?


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> How can i run with -disablepagefilecheck?? Not sure how to?


http://www.reddit.com/r/watch_dogs/comments/26fji7/get_rid_of_ultrasetting_stuttering_by_adding/
Quote:


> Make a shortcut to the game and add "-disablepagefilecheck" without the quotation marks after the target and the stuttering should be extremely minimal (essentially just when driving very fast and loading new environments).
> Not sure how it works - it just does, at least for me.
> Example (under target): "X:\Games\WD\watch_dogs.exe" -disablepagefilecheck


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just finished the game, wasnt bad but that last mission is the biggest pita on realistic







lol

Wonder if theres gonna be a second one









There is things in the game that could do with some serious work tho


----------



## Suferbus

Yes, I went out and bought a couple 6gb 780's just for this game, the vram usage is ridiculous.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Yes, I went out and bought a couple 6gb 780's just for this game, the vram usage is ridiculous.


Does it stutter while driving ?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Yes, I went out and bought a couple 6gb 780's just for this game, the vram usage is ridiculous.


As above. Does it stutter while driving in crossfire and what res are you running?

Edit: sli


----------



## BulletSponge

Check *this* out. The screen shots in the linked thread are the best I've seen yet for Watch Dogs. The guy who posted these claims the original E3 files are still in the game and has a download link. I'm not sure if this is the same "mod" as has been posted previously.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Does it stutter while driving ?


Nope, its all good. I have everything ultra, A/A enabled and no stuttering at all. I did not add the disablepagefilecheck either. I did however add some paging file back in to back up by 8gigs of ram though, around 5000mb. I am not sure if that is helping or doing anything at all, as I have not tried playing the game with pagefile disabled.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Downloading this now to see if it fixes anything....

GeForce 340.43 Beta Drivers....

Added or updated the following profiles:
• 3DMark SkyDiver subtest - added EXE into original 3DMark profile
• Battlefield: Hardline - SLI profile added
• Dark Souls II - SLI profile updated, AO profile added
• Elder Scrolls: Online - SLI profile added
• LuDaShi Benchmark - SLI profile added
• Music Man - updated profile
• Qiang Shen Ji - updated profile
• *Watch Dogs - updated profile*
• Wildstar - added EXE for 32-bit version


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

I don't know why people are giving this game so much crap. The game looks great especially after a few tweaks; currently using TheWorse Mod 0.7 along with this SweetFX preset with all settings maxed out. Game looks perfect. Besides that, getting the visuals taken care of. The game is fun, and by fun I mean a lot of fun. I'm also having no performance issues that people are talking about and I'm using a single overclocked GTX 780.

I think people should give the game a chance. Put on TheWorse Mod and the SweetFX preset above and just sit back and enjoy the game. It's worth it.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I don't know why people are giving this game so much crap. The game looks great especially after a few tweaks; currently using TheWorse Mod 0.7 along with this SweetFX preset with all settings maxed out. Game looks perfect. Besides that, getting the visuals taken care of. The game is fun, and by fun I mean a lot of fun. I'm also having no performance issues that people are talking about and I'm using a single overclocked GTX 780.
> 
> I think people should give the game a chance. Put on TheWorse Mod and the SweetFX preset above and just sit back and enjoy the game. It's worth it.


Oh this game gets flak for good reason.

1. The graphical fidelity pre- "mod" is just astoundingly bland. Point of fact that "mod" shouldn't even be a thing, those should have been in the game from the start, though the DoF I would never use because it just makes the game look like a blurr.









2. The game is unoptimized trash, I don't care if it runs smooth for you, there are many people who can't get this game to run smooth on either side, especially when driving. Though I am inherently aware the "mod" reduces the stutter issues, doesn't remove it for most.

3 & 4. The Free roam and game mechanics get old, fast and there is nothing that you can do to make it better. The hacking is so tedious and boring at times it's just off-putting, one button to rule them all AMIRITE? The hacking "puzzles" aren't even hard to do, heck they're piss easy and very basic.

5. The protagonist never gets interesting, the only character that made me have any emotion was t-bone, because everyone loves a paranoid crazy person for a character. Even then his personality's "charm" wears thin after a few missions with him. All the characters are all very forgettable at the end of the day.

6. The story itself is just painful to play through at times and some of the missions even seem completely pointless; Some even tend to be tedious or counter-productive and you end of feeling like they did it that way to make the main story longer for no reason.

7. Side missions are repetitive, all of them, there is literally no reason to do side missions unless you want to unlock all the fantastic items in the game, which might I add are not worth the time it takes to do the side missions.

8. The online mechanic, while fun, can also be so very annoying when you're just trying to do remedial things like hacking a CToS tower. I actually turned it off at one point.

9 & 10. The driving mechanics are awful, comically awful, I actively avoided cars that were exceedingly fast because they had the worst handling of the game. And the physics.. Dear god this game doesn't even know what that is for the most part.

Like your end bit here cause it implies that the game is only mehtastic because of the graphics and it's definitely not the only reason. Also that SweetFX Preset looks inherently unrealistic, in what world is everything that desaturated? xD


----------



## cazz0050

I would really appreciate if you kindly help me with the drinking mini game in 'Hope is a sad thing' mission game saves files . No matter how many times I try , I just can't complete this mission and as a result, got stuck in this game


----------



## the9quad

Ninja toast, to be fair name one open world game where side missions aren't repetitive garbage? I can't think of any. I've seen worse driving, it ain't that bad, not great but not laughably bad. Online component is decent enough. The stealth is also pretty well done. I pretty much agree with you though, just not as strongly. It's a ok game, not great game. Worth playing for sure.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> Oh this game gets flak for good reason.
> 
> 1. The graphical fidelity pre- "mod" is just astoundingly bland. Point of fact that "mod" shouldn't even be a thing, those should have been in the game from the start, though the DoF I would never use because it just makes the game look like a blurr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The game is unoptimized trash, I don't care if it runs smooth for you, there are many people who can't get this game to run smooth on either side, especially when driving. Though I am inherently aware the "mod" reduces the stutter issues, doesn't remove it for most.
> 
> 3 & 4. The Free roam and game mechanics get old, fast and there is nothing that you can do to make it better. The hacking is so tedious and boring at times it's just off-putting, one button to rule them all AMIRITE? The hacking "puzzles" aren't even hard to do, heck they're piss easy and very basic.
> 
> 5. The protagonist never gets interesting, the only character that made me have any emotion was t-bone, because everyone loves a paranoid crazy person for a character. Even then his personality's "charm" wears thin after a few missions with him. All the characters are all very forgettable at the end of the day.
> 
> 6. The story itself is just painful to play through at times and some of the missions even seem completely pointless; Some even tend to be tedious or counter-productive and you end of feeling like they did it that way to make the main story longer for no reason.
> 
> 7. Side missions are repetitive, all of them, there is literally no reason to do side missions unless you want to unlock all the fantastic items in the game, which might I add are not worth the time it takes to do the side missions.
> 
> 8. The online mechanic, while fun, can also be so very annoying when you're just trying to do remedial things like hacking a CToS tower. I actually turned it off at one point.
> 
> 9 & 10. The driving mechanics are awful, comically awful, I actively avoided cars that were exceedingly fast because they had the worst handling of the game. And the physics.. Dear god this game doesn't even know what that is for the most part.
> 
> Like your end bit here cause it implies that the game is only mehtastic because of the graphics and it's definitely not the only reason. Also that SweetFX Preset looks inherently unrealistic, in what world is everything that desaturated? xD


1.) The game looks great stock. Anyone complaining about the graphics on PC, is just jumping on the anti-Watch_Dogs Bandwagon. When I first loaded up the game maxed out _without_ any mods, I was thoroughly impressed. After mods, it's just icing on the cake and brings out the games true potential. Although the mod's DOF is kind of overpowered, it's still worth using it.

2.) The people complaining about the game running poorly are mostly on outdated rigs. "Oh really your Q6600 and 6970 are having problems running the game maxed out." I'm so friggin surprised







Stop complaining and save up some money and upgrade your computer. For the rest of the people who are having issues, I have a feeling it is user error. I installed the game, set settings to max with SMAA (because it uses the least amount of VRAM) and the only problems I had was having to back down my overclocks because they were too high for the game. Again, user error. Sure there are a few stutters when driving, but it's nothing to complain about or to get bent out of shape over. FPS is still in the 60's during the day and 70's at night with VSYNC disabled consistently the last time I loaded FRAPS. Sure this is my experience, but for every person complaining about having a problem I'm sure there are three who are having no problem. So much that they don't even bother posting about it. People complain in hoards now on the internet, so something can get blown out of proportion very quickly or at least seem to be problematic when it really isn't. Who are you going to hear from more than likely, the people having problems or the people having no problems at all?









3/4.) This is an opinion, not a fact. Therefore it shouldn't be included in a complaint about the game. There are plenty of people thoroughly enjoying the game along with all it offers.

5.) This is not a movie or a book. This is a video game. If you are looking for character development, go pick up a book. For entertainment purposes at the end of the day, the characters do just fine for what they need to be doing for a video game. Although I'm only 3 hours into the game, I'm enjoying what has happened so far and there already was a nice twist in the beginning.

6.) So far what I have played, seems to all be inter-connected. Granted I only played for three hours, but IMO a game that lasts longer is a better game at the end of the day because you get more for your money. First people complain about games being too short and they are beaten in a day. Then people complain that the game was made too long. People are never pleased anymore with anything.

7.) Most of the time I have played has been doing side missions and almost all of them brought a smile to my face. I enjoyed doing them. At some point I feel I need to stop and go play the campaign but this is because they are just that, "side-missions" they are supposed to make the game seem like there is more to it. That's the point of the side missions.

8.) I'll admit that there was a point when I was trying to hack a CToS tower and someone came into my game. But again, this is your opinion that it was annoying and the feature needed to be disabled. I thought it was exhilarating that I was just minding my own business and boom someones in my game. It got my adrenaline going for a minute trying to catch him and I even gained a decent amount of XP after it was over.

9/10.) The driving isn't terrible or awful. It's just difficult. There's a difference. Sure when I first got into the drivers seat of the game with a vehicle I was terrible at it. Especially trying to do some of the car related missions, but after playing the game for a little bit. Now it's cake. It takes some time getting used to but there's just a big learning curve to the driving in the game. If you can't get it down after putting in some hours, then again that's user error. People act like GTA had amazing driving mechanics, ESPECIALLY with fast as hell cars. As far as physics go, A.) I'm not playing Forza Motorsport or Gran Turismo so I really don't give a crap and B) it's fine for what type of game it is. Anything more and people would be complaining about that too. I guarantee it.

The SweetFX looks great, again, another opinion of yours trying to be spun as some sort of factual information. It works well with the other mod, and gives it a similar look to the footage we saw in 2012 which is mainly why I use it. I also think it looks great and not unnatural.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> 1.) The game looks great stock. Anyone complaining about the graphics on PC, is just jumping on the anti-Watch_Dogs Bandwagon. When I first loaded up the game maxed out _without_ any mods, I was thoroughly impressed. After mods, it's just icing on the cake and brings out the games true potential. Although the mod's DOF is kind of overpowered, it's still worth using it.
> 
> 2.) The people complaining about the game running poorly are mostly on outdated rigs. "Oh really your Q6600 and 6970 are having problems running the game maxed out." I'm so friggin surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop complaining and save up some money and upgrade your computer. For the rest of the people who are having issues, I have a feeling it is user error. I installed the game, set settings to max with SMAA (because it uses the least amount of VRAM) and the only problems I had was having to back down my overclocks because they were too high for the game. Again, user error. Sure there are a few stutters when driving, but it's nothing to complain about or to get bent out of shape over. FPS is still in the 60's during the day and 70's at night with VSYNC disabled consistently the last time I loaded FRAPS. Sure this is my experience, but for every person complaining about having a problem I'm sure there are three who are having no problem. So much that they don't even bother posting about it. People complain in hoards now on the internet, so something can get blown out of proportion very quickly or at least seem to be problematic when it really isn't. Who are you going to hear from more than likely, the people having problems or the people having no problems at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4.) This is an opinion, not a fact. Therefore it shouldn't be included in a complaint about the game. There are plenty of people thoroughly enjoying the game along with all it offers.
> 
> 5.) This is not a movie or a book. This is a video game. If you are looking for character development, go pick up a book. For entertainment purposes at the end of the day, the characters do just fine for what they need to be doing for a video game. Although I'm only 3 hours into the game, I'm enjoying what has happened so far and there already was a nice twist in the beginning.
> 
> 6.) So far what I have played, seems to all be inter-connected. Granted I only played for three hours, but IMO a game that lasts longer is a better game at the end of the day because you get more for your money. First people complain about games being too short and they are beaten in a day. Then people complain that the game was made too long. People are never pleased anymore with anything.
> 
> 7.) Most of the time I have played has been doing side missions and almost all of them brought a smile to my face. I enjoyed doing them. At some point I feel I need to stop and go play the campaign but this is because they are just that, "side-missions" they are supposed to make the game seem like there is more to it. That's the point of the side missions.
> 
> 8.) I'll admit that there was a point when I was trying to hack a CToS tower and someone came into my game. But again, this is your opinion that it was annoying and the feature needed to be disabled. I thought it was exhilarating that I was just minding my own business and boom someones in my game. It got my adrenaline going for a minute trying to catch him and I even gained a decent amount of XP after it was over.
> 
> 9/10.) The driving isn't terrible or awful. It's just difficult. There's a difference. Sure when I first got into the drivers seat of the game with a vehicle I was terrible at it. Especially trying to do some of the car related missions, but after playing the game for a little bit. Now it's cake. It takes some time getting used to but there's just a big learning curve to the driving in the game. If you can't get it down after putting in some hours, then again that's user error. People act like GTA had amazing driving mechanics, ESPECIALLY with fast as hell cars. As far as physics go, A.) I'm not playing Forza Motorsport or Gran Turismo so I really don't give a crap and B) it's fine for what type of game it is. Anything more and people would be complaining about that too. I guarantee it.
> 
> The SweetFX looks great, again, another opinion of yours trying to be spun as some sort of factual information. It works well with the other mod, and gives it a similar look to the footage we saw in 2012 which is mainly why I use it. I also think it looks great and not unnatural.


1. No the game stock does not look great. Looks good but I wouldn't call it great.

2. Yeah man I'm totally running a PC that old, the amount of people I've seen with 780/780 Ti's and i7's having issues are totally lying man, do you actually understand what they've done? They just installed the game and set there settings, even lowered them to fix these performance issues, which doesn't always help. You are quite literally in the minority when it comes to having good performance. This one is not up fro discussion nor is it a suggestion.

3/4. It's an legitimate complaint so how exactly should it not be included? Did I really say all of this was fact? I know how opinion works.

5. I wasn't expecting great character development but I sure wasn't expecting them to be highly forgettable. Books have good character development most of the time, movies generally don't but okay. IIt is funny that you mention it's a video game, like that some how should excuse a poor characters.









6. I have ZERO problem games being long, heck I welcome it, I have tons of problems when they add counter-productive missions into it. Inter-connection has nothing to do with what I said on the matter.

7. I know why side missions exist but they are utterly pointless, which I know is an opinion and valid one. I'm glad you've enjoyed them but they are not worth the time of day.

8. Again, I know it's an opinion and it was damn annoying at times. It's great fun when you're not actually doing that you want to get done. Again I just turned it off so I could do remedial things, without interruption.

9/10. I most be doing it wrong then and I've clocked many hours into the game. GTA doesn't have amazing mechanics for driving or physics, but at least the cars are easy to control. Game is so next gen man.

I'm not knocking you for liking the Preset, I'm just stating that no where in the world does it look like, I'm a big supporter of people making there games look however they want but for the maker to call it realistic should be a crime, metaphorically speaking.









it fairly obvious you love the game so I'm not gonna waste my time arguing with you anymore. Enjoy the game all you want.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ninja toast, to be fair name one open world game where side missions aren't repetitive garbage? I can't think of any. I've seen worse driving, it ain't that bad, not great but not laughably bad. Online component is decent enough. The stealth is also pretty well done. I pretty much agree with you though, just not as strongly. It's a ok game, not great game. Worth playing for sure.


I can't name one. The driving in this game, for me, is laughably bad but then I've played some games with some pretty terrible driving mechanics. Online is fun but it just annoyed me when I wanted to do basic things and it suddenly through me into finding a hacker. I'll agree the stealth is good. I forgot to mention the AI is kind of.. Well, dumb at times. It probably came off pretty strong, but really it's not my intention, I was just naming things off the top of my head that just... Nicely put, peeved me. The game is okay, but I'm not sure if it's worth playing okay.. It has interesting concepts and what it does well is far and few between IMO.


----------



## the9quad

Big Stroonz, the game runs like poo on my pc, is mine an outdated rig?


----------



## StonedAlex

Driving in this game is way more fun in first person mode, wish they would let you turn your head more though. I like to play the game like a traffic sim and just drive around the city sometimes while following all the traffic rules and making sure not to get into any trouble. Most of the music that comes on the radio is crappy too so it's really immersive and realistic.


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Hello all,
> 
> Good news! We now have more information on the patches that will be deployed on WD. We apologize if you were affected by any of these issues, but we greatly appreciated your patience while we got this sorted.
> 
> A new patch for the game is coming on all platforms. The patch will be available for download on the PlayStation 4 in the next few hours. PlayStation 3 will be available shortly. For PC, the patch will be available in the coming days. For Xbox One and Xbox 360, the patch will be released within the next week. We'll keep you updated on all progress.
> 
> You'll find the details below. If you have questions, please ask them in this thread and we'll try to be a specific as possible with our answers.
> 
> MAJOR GAME FIXES
> • Automatically reconstructed corrupted save files which prevented loading to go further than 90%. Some collectibles may remain unrecoverable.
> • Fixed the issue preventing players from using hacks in game.
> 
> GAMEPLAY FIXES
> • Fixed several mission-breaking bugs.
> • Fixed minor mission and item-related issues.
> • Fixed the issue that caused the empty weapon-wheel.
> 
> MULTIPLAYER FIXES
> • Fixed several minor respawn issues.
> • Fixed some connection and session joining issues.
> 
> PC SPECIFIC FIXES
> • Fixed graphical glitches on Low & Medium settings.
> • Fixed some crashes on SLI configurations.
> • Implemented several performance improvements.
> • Implemented a few control improvements.
> • Fixed issues causing infinite messaging and timing-out when trying to access the Online Shop from the Extras Menu while Uplay is set to Offline mode.
> • Fixed issues connecting to a Multiplayer game.
> • Implemented several mouse modifications.
> • Fixed "Drinking Game" control issue where wrong information was displayed when played with a gamepad.
> • Fixed "Chess Game" control issue.
> • Fixed bug where the invasion setting was never saved.
> • Fixed graphical issues during cut scenes and cinematics.
> • Fixed several graphical and texture bugs.
> • Removed Vista OS check to prevent false positives.
> • Added game version in main menu.
> 
> Love,
> The WD Team


http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/892700-Watch-Dogs-Patch-%286-18-14%29?p=10052409#post10052409


----------



## alancsalt

3970x, kingpins in sli, runs terribly, lags, stutters. Generally a frustrating experience.

I can though remember that GTA4 wouldn't play on the rig I had when it came out, but did on my next rig, so maybe this is like that...


----------



## ZedTheYeti

Quote:


> ...
> PC SPECIFIC FIXES
> • Fixed graphical glitches on Low & Medium settings.
> • Fixed some crashes on SLI configurations.
> • Implemented several performance improvements.
> ...


Hopefully the new update and continuing driver updates will alleviate some of the issues a lot of people (who should be able to run the game fine) are having. It's really a shame that it has these kind of problems at launch, though it's not uncharacteristic of Ubiosoft :/ Overall though the game has some interesting mechanics and plays fairly well. I do wish the driving was a little less touchy and that I actually cared about the characters a little more (besides some moments were I felt bad for Jacks) but those are my opinions. I think it was hyped a little more than deserved but hopefully they'll do a sequel or another game in the WD universe that is even better (*hint *hint* Assassins Creed I wasn't great either).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Driving in this game is way more fun in first person mode, wish they would let you turn your head more though. I like to play the game like a traffic sim and just drive around the city sometimes while following all the traffic rules and making sure not to get into any trouble. Most of the music that comes on the radio is crappy too so it's really immersive and realistic.










Traffic Simulator 2014 from Ubisoft, now with EXTREME road rage mode. That guy just cut you off? Hack his bank account and use your array of weapons to make sure he'll never do it again.


----------



## toggLesss

just patched my WD with TheWorse's latest mod...

wow & HUGE difference it has made. both with visuals & performance.

before id run all Ultra everything and it would lag here and there...

copied the patch files over & edited the .xml to ultra. WHOA!

in all honestly, the game runs much smoother now and the graphics are roughly 5x better.

anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## vinton13

Currently, is this game worth purchasing at $60 USD? Or should I wait until there is a sale on it? I've been hearing scary stuff about how poorly optimized it is.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Currently, is this game worth purchasing at $60 USD? Or should I wait until there is a sale on it? I've been hearing scary stuff about how poorly optimized it is.


It's not worth full price and it probably wont go on sale. The new patch managed to make it perform worse so either way I'd hold on to your money. xD


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> It's not worth full price and it probably wont go on sale. The new patch managed to make it perform worse so either way I'd hold on to your money. xD


Thanks, I'll hold back for a while.


----------



## BradleyW

Sad to see that the patch did NOTHING.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sad to see that the patch did NOTHING.


I honestly think the patch was only made to get rid of ''the worst mod'' and nothing more,after all the mod showed them up and they didn't want that....


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I honestly think the patch was only made to get rid of ''the worst mod'' and nothing more,after all the mod showed them up and they didn't want that....


is this a ubisoft patch?

i seem to still be running on the worse's patch.


----------



## vinton13

For a friend who has a similar set up to mine:

Anyone else have better performance on a single card vs. CFX enabled?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> For a friend who has a similar set up to mine:
> 
> Anyone else have better performance on a single card vs. CFX enabled?


Yes. The game runs great on a single 290, but with 2 or 3 cards enabled it has some issues, mostly stutter when moving fast. If I run super sampling and crank the AA up and use all 3 gpus it actually runs awesome until I get in a car lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Another mod that apparently will fix stutter (have not tried Maldos which also does it apparently), the video looks good with just the 780.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4851866&postcount=5031


----------



## kckyle

ubisoft you are really the scum of the earth. so the latest patch did not really fix and issues NOR did it improve any graphics, BUT they try to patch it so the mods that are floating around WONT WORK. and these mods are actually MAKING THE GAME BETTER with frame improvements and crashes. ubisoft you guys are just scumbags.


----------



## Suferbus

Can anyone send me the link to the pc watch dogs patch that was released by ubi-soft?


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> As above. Does it stutter while driving in crossfire and what res are you running?
> 
> Edit: sli


Sorry, been away for a while. No stuttering while driving at all, but I have never had any issues with stuttering at all. I run 5760x1080 on 3 BENQ's.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I guess I'll post my current mod test here. Some of the pictures contains glitches like bright fog, lines in the water, black and white colors and other things. Other pictures are fine. I'll probably post a YT video soon with some rain. I'm just messing around with different settings and other things I could find hidden. These might not look all that good since their are better mods out there. I'm doing more for a personal experience more or less.

























































Let me know what you guys think so far.


----------



## Suferbus

Any have a link to download the UBISOFT P.C. patch for Watch Dogs?


----------



## Orici

Even after the patch, i cant use my keyboard if Uplay is in online mode, only in offline mode.

Does Ubisoft games have an issue with Logitech software?


----------



## Krazee

I have a logitech keyboard and no issues


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have a logitech keyboard and no issues


Do you have logitech software installed and running?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Do you have logitech software installed and running?


Yup I have software install for both gaming keyboard and mouse. No issues at all


----------



## vinton13

Did they fix the CrossFire problem yet?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Did they fix the CrossFire problem yet?


To my knowledge nothing has really been fixed yet :/


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> To my knowledge nothing has really been fixed yet :/


Well that sucks. Looks like Ubisoft won't be getting my money until it goes on sale for $20 or less.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

They don't give a crap about their customers, that's why this was probably the last game I BOUGHT from ubisoft..


----------



## djriful

I am having the same problem like this guy: http://goo.gl/VFGKuB


----------



## Marc79

Each time I launch this game the performance worsens, hardly anyone plays this game on steam anymore, not surprised here.

I've got 12 missions left, finished all side missions, sitting at 76% complete. After I get done with the missions I'm going to nuke this game from steam and forget about it.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I am still waiting for the patch which will fix performance... It seems this patch will never come.. screw entire ubisoft piece of crap programmers and their management full of incompetent idiots.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am having the same problem like this guy: http://goo.gl/VFGKuB


I don't get it or I am just lucky because I have never had any issues like these. This game has always played very very smoothly for me on 5760x1080p with 2x 780 oc 6gb zotacs.. idk


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> I don't get it or I am just lucky because I have never had any issues like these. This game has always played very very smoothly for me on 5760x1080p with 2x 780 oc 6gb zotacs.. idk


Was that your video? Because that last minute in the car the frametimes would be considered absolute garbage in my book.

Edit: my apologies sufurbus. Thought you were uploading a vid to show how smooth lol. I don't have any issues either with this game except in multi-gpu there is a hitch every few seconds, more like a skipped frame than a noticeable freeze. Almost the kind you can feel but noone would see looking over your shoulder. Luckily 290x can handle this game easily in single gpu mode.


----------



## Akadaka

I just looked up this game and people running Beast CPU's and Graphics cards and it stuttering all over the place, Seems like Watch Dogs was massive failure..


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I just looked up this game and people running Beast CPU's and Graphics cards and it stuttering all over the place, Seems like Watch Dogs was massive failure..


Well i hope The Crew, Division and Far Cry 4 are better.


----------



## DIYDeath

Ive waited long enough for a fix so now I'll get vocal. What happened here is unacceptable and if I knew of a avenue to peruse to get my money back, I would.

Where the flying heck are the consumer rights we need to prevent stuff like this from happening?

Not in reference to the graphics, in reference to the performance issues the game has on literally the best of the best desktops (not including crossfire/sli because the stuttering they have is worse than any singe card performance issues) that STILL hasn't been rectified.


----------



## Marc79

It keeps crahsing to desktop after awhile when playing mulitplayer (WatchDogs.exe stopped working), just crashed on me while in decryption, 3rd time in an hour, crappy port to say the least.
The online aspect of the game is ******ed though, except maybe races, just wanted to try for 100%, because they included the online portion toward 100% completion.


----------



## 8800GT

Just thought I'd post to say these last 2 patches have completely crapped on the performance even more. Stuttering is back almost to the point of before the patch to fix it. Maybe not for everyone but for me its terrible. Disabling crossfire does nothing to fix it nor does enabling it. This game is crap. Multiplayer is boring and some of the worst I've played. Driving is almost as bad as sleeping dogs driving, and that says a lot. This game should not have sold 8 million copies and I am honestly ashamed that I purchased it.


----------



## Marc79

Ehh driving ain't that bad, though GTA IV is still the king when it comes to driving mechanics/physics when it comes to open world games.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I just don't understand how this amazing of a game, least the concept of it, could flop so bad.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Just thought I'd post to say these last 2 patches have completely crapped on the performance even more. Stuttering is back almost to the point of before the patch to fix it. Maybe not for everyone but for me its terrible. Disabling crossfire does nothing to fix it nor does enabling it. This game is crap. Multiplayer is boring and some of the worst I've played. Driving is almost as bad as sleeping dogs driving, and that says a lot. This game should not have sold 8 million copies and I am honestly ashamed that I purchased it.


Yeah what a waste of money was this game. Besides the awful performance, I just did not find it fun. It's been uninstalled for weeks.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Was that your video? Because that last minute in the car the frametimes would be considered absolute garbage in my book.
> 
> Edit: my apologies sufurbus. Thought you were uploading a vid to show how smooth lol. I don't have any issues either with this game except in multi-gpu there is a hitch every few seconds, more like a skipped frame than a noticeable freeze. Almost the kind you can feel but noone would see looking over your shoulder. Luckily 290x can handle this I will msg her later and see if she can meet u by menardsgame easily in single gpu mode.


Not my video, i quoted someone-- as i stated in my post, Watch Dogs has always ram smoothly for me -- edit my apologies as well i didnt read your edit before I fired back, LOL!!!


----------



## Demented

Hmmm...I'll admit, I glossed over the last 10 or so pages of posts, but I have no issues with this game at all. At first I thought it was just the early posts from when it was first released, but to see posts about poor performance as recent as a week ago?


----------



## DIYDeath

People just stopped caring. The game runs like crap for most people, its obvious Ubi cant or wont fix it.


----------



## 8800GT

Even just a week ago I was angry at the crap performance and stuttering. But now I realize I was completely in the wrong. The poor performance is completely on purpose. It makes the game cinematic, guys. Cinematic. The stuttering is also for dramatic effect.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Even just a week ago I was angry at the crap performance and stuttering. But now I realize I was completely in the wrong. The poor performance is completely on purpose. It makes the game cinematic, guys. Cinematic. The stuttering is also for dramatic effect.


Did not have stuttering in this game when running single GPU setup. Try lowering your settings.


----------



## BrightCandle

I reduced a lot of the settings and eventually got the stuttering to stop. In the process of doing so I started to focus on the story and realised it was kind of terrible also. If technology was the only reason this game disappointed I would agree, but it wasn't exactly a great game on its own once you dug into how the mini games etc worked it was shallow and the characters were poorly done.


----------



## Agoriaz

I don't know if this is old hat, but I stumbled across this NeoGAF thread, linking to this Guru3D thread, detailing some interesting finds in terms of pepping up the visuals, and reportedly also combat some of the stutter you encounter in the game.
Bear in mind it's a WIP and in beta and all that. Read more in the threads if you're interested.


----------



## Demented




----------



## Dimaggio1103

I hate what Ubi did to this game, however easily fixed with the graphics unlock mod. Makes the game look gorgeous. However the mod made the lights to bright and over powering any way to turn it down a bit?


----------



## Demented

Please forgive the typo in the video's title screen.


----------



## Wihglah

WD is on Steam Sale - 40% off.

I have a 4770k, 8gig of ram and a 980 - Is it worth getting?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> WD is on Steam Sale - 40% off.
> 
> I have a 4770k, 8gig of ram and a 980 - Is it worth getting?


Your rig should have no problem running it, but don't expect to stay at 60+FPS all the time on Ultra everything.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Has anybody had problems with Watch_Dogs failing to start at startup with the latest NVIDIA driver? I can't get it to work on my computer. I've disabled sli, verified game files, lowered the resolution but nothing has worked.


----------



## Demented

I have no issues starting it up, and I'm using nvidia's latest driver.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I have no issues starting it up, and I'm using nvidia's latest driver.


I don't know what it could be then. I flashed the stock ln2 bios back on the cards and removed the overclock, because i thought that might be an issue but it still doesn't work. It doesn't even give me details about the error, it just says "Watch_Dogs has stopped working"


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Has anybody had problems with Watch_Dogs failing to start at startup with the latest NVIDIA driver? I can't get it to work on my computer. I've disabled sli, verified game files, lowered the resolution but nothing has worked.


I cant use any of the 344 drivers at all with my titan z-- just wont work period


----------



## iamhollywood5

So has anyone been able to figure how to fix/reduce the stutter in this game yet? Just tried playing for the first time in months with the 344.75 drivers, still the same old stuttery garbage for me even with textures reduced to High. I also forgot how ugly this game was.


----------



## Ripple

Sorry if this has been asked before. Can you complete side missions such as fixer contracts and gang hideouts after completing the main story? Thanks in advance.

NVM. I found the answer. Yes it it is possible.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Is anyone playing this game still? Hoped on a few days ago and they now have the options to Hack your friends.

Also the Graphics Mod is at V1.0 last i checked.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Is anyone playing this game still? Hoped on a few days ago and they now have the options to Hack your friends.
> 
> Also the Graphics Mod is at V1.0 last i checked.


for me the question is, did people actually play this game? have heard nothing but bad stuff about it


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Is anyone playing this game still? Hoped on a few days ago and they now have the options to Hack your friends.
> 
> Also the Graphics Mod is at V1.0 last i checked.
> 
> 
> 
> for me the question is, did people actually play this game? have heard nothing but bad stuff about it
Click to expand...

Yeah they did for a while.


----------



## Marc79

I will play it once in awhile but Uplay is in offline mode, so no multiplayer for me, as UPLAY and MSI Afterburner don't play nice together. As a matter of fact I may do a complete replay as I only done it once, once I fianally finish GTA V, only 9 missions to go, everything else is done toward 100%.


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys! I have a performance problem. This review here:

http://www.techspot.com/review/827-watch-dogs-benchmarks/page5.html


Shows that I'm supposed to get ~40 FPS with my CPU, Celeron 1820.

However, I'm getting 20 FPS, 100% CPU usage and 30-40% GPU usage.

Halp?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, guys! I have a performance problem. This review here:
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/827-watch-dogs-benchmarks/page5.html
> 
> 
> Shows that I'm supposed to get ~40 FPS with my CPU, Celeron 1820.
> 
> However, I'm getting 20 FPS, 100% CPU usage and 30-40% GPU usage.
> 
> Halp?


If you got a 1820, what is your GPU?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, guys! I have a performance problem. This review here:
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/827-watch-dogs-benchmarks/page5.html
> 
> 
> Shows that I'm supposed to get ~40 FPS with my CPU, Celeron 1820.
> 
> However, I'm getting 20 FPS, 100% CPU usage and 30-40% GPU usage.
> 
> Halp?


Are you running a 290X? Because I see a 280X and 270X in your sig, which would explain the differences in FPS as this test was conducted on a 290X.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Are you running a 290X? Because I see a 280X and 270X in your sig, which would explain the differences in FPS as this test was conducted on a 290X.


No, my GPU is @30% usage, CPU is @100%, also it doesn't explain 20FPS difference.

Also, I play on 1280x1024, there is no GPU bottleneck at all









Edit: Gpu is 280X OC 3gb


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, my GPU is @30% usage, CPU is @100%, also it doesn't explain 20FPS difference.
> 
> Also, I play on 1280x1024, there is no GPU bottleneck at all


This test was done at 1920x1200 at 1280x1024 you are CPU bottlenecked even more so with that processor


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> This test was done at 1920x1200 at 1280x1024 you are CPU bottlenecked even more so with that processor


I expected a reply like that. No, sorry, you do not understand how bottlenecks work. You are implying that I will get more FPS if I raise the resolution, because that would make the CPU bottleneck smaller. That is proven wrong and doesn't even make sense when you think really good about it. The only thing that will raise along with the resolution, is the GPU usage, not the FPS.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> This test was done at 1920x1200 at 1280x1024 you are CPU bottlenecked even more so with that processor
> 
> 
> 
> I expected a reply like that. No, sorry, you do not understand how bottlenecks work. You are implying that I will get more FPS if I raise the resolution, because that would make the CPU bottleneck smaller. That is proven wrong and doesn't even make sense when you think really good about it. The only thing that will raise along with the resolution, is the GPU usage, not the FPS.
Click to expand...

Well i am gonna meet you both in the middle, raising the Rez will Not increase FPS, but the game will look better at the same 20FPS.

Now, as far as why your CPU won't hit 40+FPS, there is several reasons why. Bad Drivers, Corrupt Game Files, Something going on in the Background burning up CPU cycles, unstable OC, etc


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well i am gonna meet you both in the middle, raising the Rez will Not increase FPS, but the game will look better at the same 20FPS.
> 
> Now, as far as why your CPU won't hit 40+FPS, there is several reasons why. Bad Drivers, Corrupt Game Files, Something going on in the Background burning up CPU cycles, unstable OC, etc


I will reinstall drivers and report back.
I'll also re-check game files via Uplay.

Nothing in the background is burning CPU, Task Manager reports that watch dogs exe alone is taking 98%.
G1820 is not OCable, so can't be unstable OC.

I tried -disablepagefilecheck and various other tweaks that Google provided, nothing worked.
In the middle of Chicago I get between 6 and 25 FPS on minimum settings.

The game was playable @35-40 FPS with my old CPU, Athlon 750K.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well i am gonna meet you both in the middle, raising the Rez will Not increase FPS, but the game will look better at the same 20FPS.
> 
> Now, as far as why your CPU won't hit 40+FPS, there is several reasons why. Bad Drivers, Corrupt Game Files, Something going on in the Background burning up CPU cycles, unstable OC, etc
> 
> 
> 
> I will reinstall drivers and report back.
> I'll also re-check game files via Uplay.
> 
> Nothing in the background is burning CPU, Task Manager reports that watch dogs exe alone is taking 98%.
> G1820 is not OCable, so can't be unstable OC.
> 
> I tried -disablepagefilecheck and various other tweaks that Google provided, nothing worked.
> In the middle of Chicago I get between 6 and 25 FPS on minimum settings.
> 
> The game was playable @35-40 FPS with my old CPU, Athlon 750K.
Click to expand...

Well you went from a Quad-Core @ 4.5Ghz to a 2.7Ghz Dual core, that explains a lot to me from a Gaming point of view, though funny enough doesn't explain why your PC doesn't match the Benchmark you posted....odd.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well you went from a Quad-Core @ 4.5Ghz to a 2.7Ghz Dual core, that explains a lot to me from a Gaming point of view, though funny enough doesn't explain why your PC doesn't match the Benchmark you posted....odd.


I expected a bit lower results, but not That much lower, especially since every other game plays about the same (AC4, Titanfall, SC2). Also, the Athlon may be quad, but one Haswell core equals 1.5-2 Richland cores, depending on clock. I suspect whatever passes for "CPU optimization" in W_D is based on core count rather on speed and thread synchronization.

Anyway, cleaning drivers now.


----------



## ronnin426850

Nah, same deal. Maybe a little less stuttering, I'm not sure, but still FPS is between 6 and 25.

RAM usage is 4Gb out of 8 total, isn't it supposed to be a bit higher?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well you went from a Quad-Core @ 4.5Ghz to a 2.7Ghz Dual core, that explains a lot to me from a Gaming point of view, though funny enough doesn't explain why your PC doesn't match the Benchmark you posted....odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected a bit lower results, but not That much lower, especially since every other game plays about the same (AC4, Titanfall, SC2). Also, the Athlon may be quad, but one Haswell core equals 1.5-2 Richland cores, depending on clock. I suspect whatever passes for "CPU optimization" in W_D is based on core count rather on speed and thread synchronization.
> 
> Anyway, cleaning drivers now.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Nah, same deal. Maybe a little less stuttering, I'm not sure, but still FPS is between 6 and 25.
> 
> RAM usage is 4Gb out of 8 total, isn't it supposed to be a bit higher?


Well yeah 1.5 cores to the one, but it's also almost 2Ghz faster which makes a big difference.

Also, TitanFall, least back in Beta was a 1-2 Core game, so the Celey wins their.

The RAM load will depend on what it wants, i have 16GB and i have seen 6-8GB after a long game session before.

I honestly think its kinda like Far Cry 4, 2 cores just isn't enough for it. If you could OC the Celey to say 3.2Ghz-4Ghz i bet you would see ~40FPS again, Maybe.

But again, I don't understand how they got 40ish FPS out of a AAA title, on a Dual Core, that is about as Optimized as GTA IV was for PC. lol

Only thing I can say is try putting the game HDD in another PC and see what happens? Have a Nvidia GPU for comparison sake in the Celey rig? Try Defraging the W_D game folder?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well yeah 1.5 cores to the one, but it's also almost 2Ghz faster which makes a big difference.
> 
> Also, TitanFall, least back in Beta was a 1-2 Core game, so the Celey wins their.
> 
> The RAM load will depend on what it wants, i have 16GB and i have seen 6-8GB after a long game session before.
> 
> I honestly think its kinda like Far Cry 4, 2 cores just isn't enough for it. If you could OC the Celey to say 3.2Ghz-4Ghz i bet you would see ~40FPS again, Maybe.
> 
> But again, I don't understand how they got 40ish FPS out of a AAA title, on a Dual Core, that is about as Optimized as GTA IV was for PC. lol
> 
> Only thing I can say is try putting the game HDD in another PC and see what happens? Have a Nvidia GPU for comparison sake in the Celey rig? Try Defraging the W_D game folder?


Nah, uninstalled already. Will play again when I can afford an i5


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I expected a reply like that. No, sorry, you do not understand how bottlenecks work. You are implying that I will get more FPS if I raise the resolution, because that would make the CPU bottleneck smaller. That is proven wrong and doesn't even make sense when you think really good about it. The only thing that will raise along with the resolution, is the GPU usage, not the FPS.


It is pretty well known that decreasing resolution will make the game more CPU bound than GPU bound and as you increase the resolution it becomes less CPU bound and more GPU bound.

Common knowledge.

You expected a reply like that because everyone knows this except you apparently, and obviously you have no idea how bottlenecks work at all.

Secondly you still haven't stated what GPU you are running at the moment at all. The test was done on a 290X and @ 1920 x 1200. Which is very important.

Here we know that you are running a Celeron which automatically makes you CPU bottlenecked completely. Now if we are to base this off your sig rigs, you are either running a 280X or a 270X. Noticed that you edited and said 280X. So automatically your results will be nothing like the test being done as neither of those cards perform anywhere near a 290X. Now you are stating that you are running at a lower resolution which gives you even more of a CPU Bottleneck, which the Celeron is already bottlenecked to begin with.

Again displaying you don't have the slightest clue how bottlenecks work or why your results differ so much from the conducted test from Tech spot.

Let's start from the beginning:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> However, I'm getting 20 FPS, *100% CPU usage* and 30-40% GPU usage.


If you are locked at 100% CPU usage but only 30-40% GPU Usage, it is a CPU bottleneck. Plain and simple.

"Fortunately, there's one easy test to figure out whether you'll have a CPU bottleneck: Monitor the CPU and GPU loads while playing a game. If the CPU load is very high (about 70 percent or more) and significantly higher than the video card's load, then the CPU is causing a bottleneck. "

http://www.maximumpc.com/will-your-cpu-bottleneck-your-graphics-card/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> The game was playable @35-40 FPS with my old CPU, Athlon 750K.


Of course it was playable with an 750k, because it is a Quad Core. Whereas the Celeron is a Dual Core. Again displaying the fact that you cannot wrap your head around a CPU bottleneck at all.

You come here asking for help, I provided you with the exact answer and your going to be rude to me? Here's a video for you to watch since you don't know what you are talking about:


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It is pretty well known that decreasing resolution will make the game more CPU bound than GPU bound and as you increase the resolution it becomes less CPU bound and more GPU bound.
> 
> Common knowledge.
> 
> You expected a reply like that because everyone knows this except you apparently, and obviously you have no idea how bottlenecks work at all.
> 
> Secondly you still haven't stated what GPU you are running at the moment at all. The test was done on a 290X and @ 1920 x 1200. Which is very important.
> 
> Here we know that you are running a Celeron which automatically makes you CPU bottlenecked completely. Now if we are to base this off your sig rigs, you are either running a 280X or a 270X. Noticed that you edited and said 280X. So automatically your results will be nothing like the test being done as neither of those cards perform anywhere near a 290X. Now you are stating that you are running at a lower resolution which gives you even more of a CPU Bottleneck, which the Celeron is already bottlenecked to begin with.
> 
> Again displaying you don't have the slightest clue how bottlenecks work or why your results differ so much from the conducted test from Tech spot.
> 
> Let's start from the beginning:
> If you are locked at 100% CPU usage but only 30-40% GPU Usage, it is a CPU bottleneck. Plain and simple.
> 
> "Fortunately, there's one easy test to figure out whether you'll have a CPU bottleneck: Monitor the CPU and GPU loads while playing a game. If the CPU load is very high (about 70 percent or more) and significantly higher than the video card's load, then the CPU is causing a bottleneck. "
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/will-your-cpu-bottleneck-your-graphics-card/
> Of course it was playable with an 750k, because it is a Quad Core. Whereas the Celeron is a Dual Core. Again displaying the fact that you cannot wrap your head around a CPU bottleneck at all.
> 
> You come here asking for help, I provided you with the exact answer and your going to be rude to me? Here's a video for you to watch since you don't know what you are talking about:


Oh, dear god, you tell that stuff to people? Man, you are embarrassing yourself, please, stop!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> However, I'm getting 20 FPS, *100% CPU usage and 30-40% GPU usage.*
> 
> Halp?


"Fortunately, there's one easy test to figure out whether you'll have a CPU bottleneck: Monitor the CPU and GPU loads while playing a game. If the CPU load is very high (about 70 percent or more) and significantly higher than the video card's load, then the CPU is causing a bottleneck. "

http://www.maximumpc.com/will-your-cpu-bottleneck-your-graphics-card/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Oh, dear god, you tell that stuff to people? Man, you are embarrassing yourself, please, stop!


Even with the link to another website, you are still going to sit there in denial? Really?

Are you that delusional? The only one embarrassing themselves in yourself. You have not the slightest clue about your CPU bottleneck.

You come here asking for help, and you still are going to sit there acting not just ignorant but completely arrogant.


----------



## ronnin426850

Let's imagine you're working at McDonalds.

A big order for hamburgers comes in. There are 2 people making the burgers. One arranges all the stuff inside, and the other one warms them up in the microwave.

The one that arranges them can arrange 10 burgers per minute. The one that warms them up can only warm up 2 burgers per minute. So the first guy doesn't arrange 10 burgers every minute, even though he can, because they don't have enough space to store all that stuff to wait for the microwave guy. So he arranges 2 burgers per minute, and the rest of the time he spends on Facebook.

That is why the order is being fulfilled at the speed of 2 burgers per minute.

Now, what you're telling me is, if I tell that first guy to Not spend his free time on the Internet, but instead to put more stuff on the burgers, so he'll be more busy, and won't embarrass the microwave guy so much, then the order will be fulfilled at 10 hamburgers per minute.

Why? How? The other guy still has a limit of 2 burgers per minute! He's already working at 100%! He can't go any faster! Perhaps he's a cripple or something, or the microwave is busted, but anyway, giving more work to the first guy WILL. NOT. IMPROVE. THE. OVERALL. PERFORMANCE.

PERIOD.

Same goes if you hire a more experienced man to arrange the burgers. He'll work faster, but the only thing you'll achieve is he will have even more free time.

I don't know what level of common sense must you not posses in order to not understand that. Test it, damn it, it is Proven, i'm not even arguing right now, I'm Stating it, it's a Fact.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> You come here asking for help, and you still are going to sit there acting not just ignorant but completely arrogant.


I don't need to know what's wrong with my game in order to know that the "answer" you're giving me is completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Let's imagine you're working at McDonalds.
> 
> A big order for hamburgers comes in. There are 2 people making the burgers. One arranges all the stuff inside, and the other one warms them up in the microwave.
> 
> The one that arranges them can arrange 10 burgers per minute. The one that warms them up can only warm up 2 burgers per minute. So the first guy doesn't arrange 10 burgers every minute, even though he can, because they don't have enough space to store all that stuff to wait for the microwave guy. So he arranges 2 burgers per minute, and the rest of the time he spends on Facebook.
> 
> That is why the order is being fulfilled at the speed of 2 burgers per minute.
> 
> Now, what you're telling me is, if I tell that first guy to Not spend his free time on the Internet, but instead to put more stuff on the burgers, so he'll be more busy, and won't embarrass the microwave guy so much, then the order will be fulfilled at 10 hamburgers per minute.
> 
> Why? How? The other guy still has a limit of 2 burgers per minute! He's already working at 100%! He can't go any faster! Perhaps he's a cripple or something, or the microwave is busted, but anyway, giving more work to the first guy WILL. NOT. IMPROVE. THE. OVERALL. PERFORMANCE.
> 
> PERIOD.
> 
> Same goes if you hire a more experienced man to arrange the burgers. He'll work faster, but the only thing you'll achieve is he will have even more free time.
> 
> I don't know what level of common sense must you not posses in order to not understand that. Test it, damn it, it is Proven, i'm not even arguing right now, I'm Stating it, it's a Fact.


And since you're probably not that good with metaphors,

The burgers are the frames.
The guy that arranges the stuff in them is the GPU. He can do better, but doesn't, because there's no need to, with a ****** like the next guy.
The guy on the microwave is the CPU. He's doing his best and doesn't take brakes, yet performance is low.

Giving more work to the GPU (raising the resolution) will not improve the framerate.
Upgrading the GPU to 290X will not improve the framerate.

Reducing the bottleneck on the side of the *non-bottlenecking component* is the stupidest advice that has ever been given on this website, and I expected a reply like that, because there are way too many people here in the recent years who don't use their brain, but just repeat semi-understood stuff that other people said.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I don't need to know what's wrong with my game in order to know that the "answer" you're giving me is completely and utterly wrong.


I already provided you with a source showing you that your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU in this scenario, you are absolutely and 100% wrong in every single sense to not believe that this is the case. Stop denying the source I provided you with and just accept that you are wrong.

See this, this is what you said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> However, I'm getting 20 FPS, *100% CPU usage and 30-40% GPU usage.*


This is what the source says,

"Fortunately, there's one easy test to figure out whether you'll have a CPU bottleneck: Monitor the CPU and GPU loads while playing a game. If the CPU load is very high (about 70 percent or more) and significantly higher than the video card's load, then the CPU is causing a bottleneck. "

http://www.maximumpc.com/will-your-cpu-bottleneck-your-graphics-card/

Get it? Your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU. You are CPU limited in this game. End of discussion.

Or are you going to sit there in denial and claim that it isn't the case. Even though you already claimed you are @ 100% CPU usage and only 30-40% GPU usage. I mean you can go on any forum in the world and they will tell you are CPU bottlenecked.

How you don't understand this I have no idea, what is even more sad is you will sit there and argue with me instead of just accepting that you need a better processor to play this game at the resolution you are playing at.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I already provided you with a source showing you that your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU in this scenario, you are absolutely and 100% wrong in every single sense to not believe that this is the case. Stop denying the source I provided you with and just accept that you are wrong.
> 
> See this, this is what you said:
> This is what the source says,
> 
> "Fortunately, there's one easy test to figure out whether you'll have a CPU bottleneck: Monitor the CPU and GPU loads while playing a game. If the CPU load is very high (about 70 percent or more) and significantly higher than the video card's load, then the CPU is causing a bottleneck. "
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/will-your-cpu-bottleneck-your-graphics-card/
> 
> Get it? Your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU. You are CPU limited in this game. End of discussion.
> 
> Or are you going to sit there in denial and claim that it isn't the case. Even though you already claimed you are @ 100% CPU usage and only 30-40% GPU usage. I mean you can go on any forum in the world and they will tell you are CPU bottlenecked.
> 
> How you don't understand this I have no idea, what is even more sad is you will sit there and argue with me instead of just accepting that you need a better processor to play this game at the resolution you are playing at.


Oh, for the love of God, did you even *READ* my posts? Nobody is denying that there is a bottleneck, just your solution to "raise the resolution or get a 290X" is ******ed!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Oh, for the love of God, did you even *READ* my posts? Nobody is denying that there is a bottleneck, just your solution to "raise the resolution or get a 290X" is ******ed!


Nobody said that is the solution. When did I say that at all? The solution is always to get a better processor when your CPU is a bottleneck.

You were wondering why your results differed from the source (the common sense you claim others to lack, that you seem to not have yourself). I gave you the answer, you chose not to listen to that. Instead you go off on your non-related burger tangent.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Nobody said that is the solution. When did I say that at all? The solution is always to get a better processor when your CPU is a bottleneck.
> 
> You were wondering why your results differed from the source. I gave you the answer, you chose not to listen to that. Instead you go off on your non-related tangent.


Well, you answered your own question. THAT said that it is the solution.

The people who did the review got 40 FPS. I get 20 FPS.
You're saying that is because my resolution is lower and my GPU is slower.
So from that logically follows that if I get a faster GPU and raise the resolution, I too will be getting 40 FPS.

That is wrong. You are wrong. This doesn't make sense. You can't get more FPS by upgrading the component that *doesn't* bottleneck you. It's stupid. You should be ashamed for pushing this "argument" so far and even calling me arrogant for realizing it makes 0 sense.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Well, you answered your own question. THAT said that it is the solution.
> The people who did the review got 40 FPS. I get 20 FPS.
> You're saying that is because my resolution is lower and my GPU is slower.
> 
> *So from that logically follows that if I get a faster GPU* and raise the resolution, I too will be getting 40 FPS.
> 
> *That is wrong. You are wrong.* This doesn't make sense. You can't get more FPS by upgrading the component that *doesn't* bottleneck you. It's stupid. You should be ashamed for pushing this "argument" so far and even calling me arrogant for realizing it makes 0 sense.


Wait so you are saying that if you had a 290X, you wouldn't get more frames?

You don't actually believe that right. You do realize that even if you are bottlenecked by your CPU increasing your GPU horsepower will still give you a slight increase in performance. Even though it might not be running at its full potential, it will still perform better than the previous slower graphics card.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Wait so you are saying that if you had a 290X, you wouldn't get more frames?
> 
> You don't actually believe that right. You do realize that even if you are bottlenecked by your CPU increasing your GPU horsepower will still give you a slight increase in performance. Even though it might not be running at its full potential, it will still perform better than the previous graphics card.










No, it won't! Who told you that?

If my GPU is at 30% utilization, I can get SLI Titans and still get the same framerate!

If the GPU was at 80% or 90%, then maybe having a better memory bandwidth on a newer card can get you a frame or two. But not +20 frames, Jesus!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it won't! Who told you that?
> 
> If my GPU is at 30% utilization, I can get SLI Titans and still get the same framerate!
> 
> If the GPU was at 80% or 90%, then maybe having a better memory bandwidth on a newer card can get you a frame or two. But not +20 frames, Jesus!


Okay, I see you are going to be difficult here and chose not to watch the video I posted. So let's see you answer some questions since you have decided to remain as the know-it-all.

Why does Tech Spot get better framerates than you with the same processor as you?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Okay, I see you are going to be difficult here and chose not to watch the video I posted. So let's see you answer some questions since you have decided to remain as the know-it-all.
> 
> Why does Tech Spot get better framerates than you with the same processor as you?


I did watch the video, it's a very basic explanation of bottlenecks that proves you wrong.

His metaphor with the car, where the engine is too powerful and the car loses traction? What did he say, "get a spoiler to increase traction", or "get an even more powerful engine, because other cars with more powerful engines actually move"?

Also, if I knew why they are getting better results, I wouldn't ask here.

That doesn't mean I don't know when an answer is wrong.

You still haven't addressed any of my arguments, and also you forget that I have two different GPUs and I have tested if a more powerful GPU can alleviate a CPU bottleneck. It can't.

I'm saying this again, this time I will bold and underline it so it reaches that hidden part of your brain that works with things that make sense:

*I'M NOT ARGUING, THIS IS NOT AN OPINION, IT IS TESTED AND PROVEN, I AM STATING IT AS A FACT.*

At this point I advise you to drop all your false ideas about bottlenecks, and actually try to improve your knowledge, because you're leading people off by preaching what you don't understand.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Also, *if I knew why they are getting better results, I wouldn't ask here.*


I rest my case.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I rest my case.


That's stupid. Sorry, but it really is.

I made 3 clear points -
1. Raising the resolution does not improve FPS in any situation whatsoever, because it reduces the bottleneck from the side of the non-bottleneck component.
2. Upgrading the GPU can't double my FPS if my current GPU is not near max utilization, this is *tested* and *proven*.
3. Not knowing the answer to something does not mean you should accept any obviously wrong answers.

Once you've logically addressed these points, then you can rest your case.


----------



## ronnin426850

Does anyone know if W_D is RAM *bandwidth* intensive? We know it fills ~6gb, but how often does it read/write? My 8gb is single-channel, the review used dual-channel. It could be part of the problem.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Does anyone know if W_D is RAM *bandwidth* intensive? We know it fills ~6gb, but how often does it read/write? My 8gb is single-channel, the review used dual-channel. It could be part of the problem.


I wish you two wouldn't fight on my thread, but its OCN after all...









TBH, anything to help this game would probably help, Better CPU, OC CPU, Better RAM, Dual Channel vs Single, an Nivdia GPU since AMD GPU's tend to put more strain on the CPU for Draw Calls, Maybe I have that backwards, grow a bigger penis, like i said, its like GTA IV, anything better will help it run at a higher FPS.

A 290X would show no improvement. Maybe a 1-2FPS diff since it's GCN 1.1 vs the 280X GCN 1.0, goes back to the above statement, the better the gear, the better the FPS.

The only diff i see from the Tech site and your PC is the GPU, RAM and maybe even the Win version? Maybe they ran it with a Vanilla just installed Win with nothing else?

Who knows, but a better CPU would help, no doubt.


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys! If any of you play on Dual-core CPUs, please try this and tell me if it works for you:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1585714/watch-dogs-dual-core-fix

Also, to answer my earlier question, going from Single-channel to Dual-channel earned me about 2-3 FPS avg.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, guys! If any of you play on Dual-core CPUs, please try this and tell me if it works for you:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1585714/watch-dogs-dual-core-fix
> 
> Also, to answer my earlier question, going from Single-channel to Dual-channel earned me about 2-3 FPS avg.


Well if it helps, from what I can tell, I approve.









Now what about adding that idea to other games? Say Far Cry 4 CPU fix maybe?


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, do you use The Worse mod?

If you do, is the sun greenish? How do I fix this?
Sun is white on vanilla, but light green on the mod.

Thanks!


----------



## ronnin426850

This is still up for grabs, I believe:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1600538/freebie-watch-dogs-breakthrough-pack-dlc-uplay-cd-key


----------

